# Federwegstuning für Drössiger MT



## Qia (16. November 2009)

Hi @All MT -Besitzer,
ich habe einen Tuningumlenkhebel für das Drössiger MT entwickelt, der die Ausnutzung des Federweges harmonisiert, die Federwege 130/150mm werden realisiert ohne die Geometrie zu verändern und die Umlenkhebel gibt es dann in 8 Eloxalfarben. Noch dazu werden diese Hebel aus besten 7075er Alu gefertigt und haben eine entsprechende Customoptik. 

Der Hebel wird in etwa 10-14 Tagen in Fertigung gehen, wir haben etwas verschub, da der herstellende Fräser noch einige andere Aufträge abarbeiten musste.

Es wäre Toll, wenn sich hier mal die bisherigen Interessenten melden!

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## Bick (16. November 2009)

Hört sich vielversprechend an. Hast Du schon Fotos? Welche Eloxalfarben wären
erhältlich - und - was soll die Wippe kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiero (16. November 2009)

Hi Qia!
Habe die selben Fragen wie Bick! Wird es auch eine matte Lackierung ober unbehandelt geben?
MfG


----------



## Qia (16. November 2009)

Bick:

Die Kosten sind noch nicht fix, da der Proto noch nicht gemacht ist. Meine Vorstellung hat sich etwas verzögert.

Eloxalfarben wirds diese geben und auch auf Wunsch Spezialfarben, allerdings je nach Aufwand mit oder ohne Aufpreis:





Die Infos zum Preis, als auch Fotos werde ich veröffentlichen, wenn ich wieder da bin (bin für ein paar tage auf Tour) und den Proto hier habe.



Hiero schrieb:


> Hi Qia!
> Habe die selben Fragen wie Bick! Wird es auch eine matte Lackierung ober unbehandelt geben?
> MfG



Hi Du,
Unbehandelte kann man natürlich bekommen (7075er Alu ist zwar das stabilste was es an Alu gibt, aber es läuft an.), aber Lackierungen biete ich jetzt zum Hebel keine an, kann Dir aber jemanden vermitteln, der das kann.

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## Hiero (17. November 2009)

Hey Qia!
Dann mal her mit den Infos!
Für mich kommt dann eh nur schwarz-eloxiert in Frage!
Viel Spaß auf Tour!
ciao


----------



## MEGATEC (23. November 2009)

Und falls jemand noch nen Bike für den Hebel braucht : die gibt es grad hier im Sonderangebot ..


http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a11684/limited-95-mt-2009.html?mfid=546


----------



## Piotter (14. Dezember 2009)

Hi auch,

bin zur Zeit auf der suche nach nem Rahmen. Nun sind mir der DrÃ¶ssiger MT Rahmen oder eben ein gebrauchter Liteville 301 (so um 1000â¬) in den Sinn gekommen. Da hier ja fÃ¼r Liteville und DrÃ¶ssiger getunte Umlenkhebel angeboten werden dachte ich da kennt sich jemand mit beiden Rahmen super aus. Deswegen wollt ich mal um einen kurzen Vergleich (Steifigkeit, Handling Hinterbaugeo./Kin.) bitten. WÃ¼rd dann auch gern so nen Umlenkhebel kaufen, wenns Rad dann mal fertig is, egel fÃ¼r welchen der Rahmen dann.
AuÃerdem gibts ja noch den DrÃ¶ssiger XR mit variabler Federkennlinie, wenn ich richtig Verstanden habe.
Danke schon mal!


----------



## Qia (14. Dezember 2009)

Piotter schrieb:


> Hi auch,
> 
> bin zur Zeit auf der suche nach nem Rahmen. Nun sind mir der DrÃ¶ssiger MT Rahmen oder eben ein gebrauchter Liteville 301 (so um 1000â¬) in den Sinn gekommen. Da hier ja fÃ¼r Liteville und DrÃ¶ssiger getunte Umlenkhebel angeboten werden dachte ich da kennt sich jemand mit beiden Rahmen super aus. Deswegen wollt ich mal um einen kurzen Vergleich (Steifigkeit, Handling Hinterbaugeo./Kin.) bitten. WÃ¼rd dann auch gern so nen Umlenkhebel kaufen, wenns Rad dann mal fertig is, egel fÃ¼r welchen der Rahmen dann.
> AuÃerdem gibts ja noch den DrÃ¶ssiger XR mit variabler Federkennlinie, wenn ich richtig Verstanden habe.
> Danke schon mal!



Hi, 
da ich ja derjenige bin, der die Umlenkhebel anbietet, kann ich Dir dazu was sagen.

Also wenn fÃ¼r die die Entscheidung zwischen DrÃ¶ssiger MT und LV besteht (ich habe beide hier) dann nimm das 301. Man kann die beiden SteifigkeitsmÃ¤Ãig nicht wirklich vergleichen, das wÃ¤re unfair. Allein wegen der Preisklasse.

Klar ist, das MT liefert eine wirklich gute Leistung ab fÃ¼r das Geld was er kostet. Ich bin auch ziemlich Ã¼berzeugt von der Hinterbauperformance, weil man sie auch noch korrigieren kann.

Die Nachhilfe, die er durch den Tuninghebel bekommt, macht ihn einfach All-Mountain-Tauglicher, wo er vorher einfach ein netter Tourinrahmen war. Das Rahmengewicht ist auch O.K und spricht durchaus von Haltbarkeit, wie man ja auch bei User "bÃ¶ser Wolf" sehen kann.

Wenn wir aber mit der Erwartung an die Technik und die Geometrie herangehen, ebenso an die Federwegsperformance oder die Allroundeigenschaften, da verliert das MT ganz klar gegen das 301.

Das MT ist mit dem Originalhebel zwar sensibel (wenn der DÃ¤mpfer passt), hat aber eine irrsinnig hohe Progression am Ende und gibt daher den Federweg unnÃ¼tz unwillig her. Der Tuninghebel korrigiert diese Tatsache so weit das mÃ¶glich ist.

Das 301 ist unverhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤ssig steifer als das MT und dazu noch deutlich leichter bei der gleichen RahmengrÃ¶Ãe, hier sieht man schon den ersten Unterschied zwischen den FertigungsqualitÃ¤ten und der Rohrsatzgestaltung. Das kann man fÃ¼r das Geld eine MT gar nicht bekommen.

Der 301 hat eine wesentlich ausgereiftere Hinterbauperformnance in ALLEN Situationen. Und zuletzt hat er das breitere Einsatzspektrum, gerade auch fÃ¼r lÃ¤ngere Gabeln passt die Geometrie weit harmonischer. Aber all das ist nur der Vergleich. Das MT ist dennoch ein sehr gutes Allround-MTB vor allem fÃ¼r das Geld.

Es kann jedoch nur verlieren gegen einen Rahmen der Spitzenklasse wie den 301, was Idee, Umsetzung, QualitÃ¤t und Durchdachtheit betrifft. Die Hinterbauperformance des 301 entspricht der einer Stahlfeder ohne stÃ¶rendes Wippen bergauf. (Wippen und leichte Schwingbewegungen sind ein riesen Unterschied)

Es hÃ¤ngt also wirklich daran, wieviel Geld Dir was genau wert ist.

Jemand, der zufrieden ist mit dem MT und einfach mehr Performance aus dem Bike herausholen will, verbaut den Tuninghebel und lÃ¤sst sich vielleicht noch auf einen DÃ¤mpfertip ein.

Jemand, der das Maximum aus einem Marathon/Allmountain/Enduro fÃ¼rs Geld herausholen will, und das Geld liegen hat, sollte sich das 301 nehmen.

Gerade dann, wenn es in die 150mm+ Federwegsklasse bewegen soll, denn da beginnen ganz andere Schwieriegkeiten mit den Rahmen. Da wird Steifigkeit und durchdachte Konstruktion zu einem MUÃ!

Wenn Du Dich selber noch als AnfÃ¤nger einstufst und das Bike nicht allzu sehr forderst und Geld sparen willst um Dich ersteinmal selber als Fahrer voranzutreiben, kannst Du frei zwischen beiden wÃ¤hlen. Das 301 wird das nachhaltigere sein.


Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe
Qia


----------



## Piotter (14. Dezember 2009)

Danke erst mal für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort.
Ich wollte keine 2000 für nen Rahmen ausgeben aber durch den Verkaufsstart des mk8 gibt es in nächster Zeit sicher immer mal ne gute Gelegenheit ein noch fast Jungfräuliches "altes" 301 zu bekommen.
Werde mich also auf die lauer legen und wenns dann mal geklapt hat meld ich mich sicher noch mal bei dir wegen so einem Tuninghebel von dir.
Als Gabel finde ich die 2010 Revelation recht gelungen. Ab 1650g mit 150 mm und zahlreichen Einstellmöglichkeiten. Hatte schon mal ne Pike 454 und die hat super funktioniert.
Gr


----------



## mike-salomon (16. Dezember 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> 7075er Alu ist zwar das stabilste was es an Alu gibt, aber es läuft an.
> Qia



Dann frag ich mich jetzt einfach mal so, warum RaceFace Diabolus ausschließlich 6061 verwendet und darauf Lebenslang Garantie gibt?


----------



## Qia (16. Dezember 2009)

mike-salomon schrieb:


> Dann frag ich mich jetzt einfach mal so, warum RaceFace Diabolus ausschließlich 6061 verwendet und darauf Lebenslang Garantie gibt?



Bei einem Produkt mit dem Gewicht würde ich auch Lebenslange Garantie geben, wo ist da das Kunstwerk? Vergleich das mal mit meiner KCNC-Kurbel, die Hat eine durchgehende Alu-Achse und ich fahre die mit 750Gramm Komplettgewicht seit über 2 Jahren. In meiner Galerie findest Du ein Foto vom Lager auf dem eingelasert eine Freeride-Freigabe drin  ist.

Fakt ist, dass meine KCNC-Kurbel bei diesem Gewicht fast die gleiche Haltbarkeit aufweist. Der Unterschied zur KCNC-DH Kurbel ist ausschliesslich die Lagerbreite und 2 Kugellager mehr. Das heißt: 100Gramm mehr Gewicht, wenn überhaupt. Die Kurbelarme sind die gleichen wie bei meiner.

Abgesehen davon ist die Diaboluskurbel die ich kenne aus 7050er Alu gemacht und wiegt 1200Gramm mit Bash.

Letztlich entspricht es aber den Materialerläuterungen, die ich Dir geschrieben hatte. Wenn es nicht um jedes Gramm geht, dann ist es durchaus angebracht ein weicheres weniger Dauerfestes Alu zu nehmen, da es wiederum auch eigene Vorteile bietet. Es ist weniger Porös, dafür weicher und dämpfender (man kann viell leichter eine Beule hineinbringen). Dinge, die man leichter verformen kann, brechen nicht so schnell. Das ist eine einfache Grundregel.

Aber ich weiß gar nicht was Du mit Race Face hast? Die alten Syncroszeiten sind vorbei und Race Face ist nur noch ein billiger Abklatsch von dem, was RF mal war. Inzwischen ist RF eine Firma die Durchschnittsprodukte für sehr viel Geld verkauft. Ich sehe nirgends auch nur eine einzige Sache bei PF, die irgendwas Spezielles hätte oder die RF von der Masse abhebt.

Und ich habe ursprünglich mal Ausschlisslich Race Face gefahen. Aber das waren andere Zeiten.

Den Platz, den RF mal hatte, der wird heute von ganz anderen Produkten eingenommen. 

Das ist vermutlich einer der Gründe, warum ich einer der Wenigen bin, der eine KCNC-Kurbel mit absoluter Zufriedenheit benutzt. Die Lager funktionieren wie am ersten Tag, nach unzähligen Drops ins Flat, wo schon Pedale unrund laufen, die Passung ist wie bei einem Hope-Produkt, die Verarbeitung ist Traumhaft und der Preis ist mit RF gar nicht vergleichbar.

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiero (16. Dezember 2009)

Hey Qia!
Mal zwischendurch: Was machen die MT Hebel?
MfG


----------



## Qia (16. Dezember 2009)

Hiero schrieb:


> Hey Qia!
> Mal zwischendurch: Was machen die MT Hebel?
> MfG



Hi Hiero,
ich hoffe, dass wir den ersten Hebel dieses Jahr noch in die Finger bekommen. Zumindest würde ich meiner Frau den ersten gern zu Weihnachten einbauen. Allerdings ist das vor Ende des Jahres mit mienem absoluten Spitzenfräser so eine Sache. Der Junge ist schwer überlastet und ich muss ihm Teilweise schon zur Ruhe raten.

Also, der Hebel ist in Arbeit, aber wir können sagen das der Späteste termin anfang des Jahres sein wird. Ab dann ist er aber jederzeit erhältlich.

Ich werde Dir auch sofot bescheid geben, wenn ich genaueres weiß. Gut Ding braucht Weile, dafür bekommen wir ein ausgereiftes funktionierendes Produkt mit dem Du den Rahmen wirklich aufwertest. 

Schau Dir im Litevillethread mal die Bewertungen an, die die Leute abgeben, die den anderen hebel bekommen. Die sind durchwegs überrascht, wie geil das Teil ist.

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## mike-salomon (17. Dezember 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Bei einem Produkt mit dem Gewicht würde ich auch Lebenslange Garantie geben, wo ist da das Kunstwerk? Vergleich das mal mit meiner KCNC-Kurbel, die Hat eine durchgehende Alu-Achse und ich fahre die mit 750Gramm Komplettgewicht seit über 2 Jahren. In meiner Galerie findest Du ein Foto vom Lager auf dem eingelasert eine Freeride-Freigabe drin  ist.



Gut macht 400g mehr inkl. Innenlager, BG und Kettenblätter (falls die bei dir auch dabei sind?) Quelle:
http://www.probike-koblenz.de/sess/.../0010_MTB-Kurbeln/product_overview.shopscript




Qia schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass meine KCNC-Kurbel bei diesem Gewicht fast die gleiche Haltbarkeit aufweist. Der Unterschied zur KCNC-DH Kurbel ist ausschliesslich die Lagerbreite und 2 Kugellager mehr. Das heißt: 100Gramm mehr Gewicht, wenn überhaupt. Die Kurbelarme sind die gleichen wie bei meiner.



Entspricht mit 770g inkl. Lager/Kettenblatt einer XTR und da gibts noch viele andere, die nicht aus 7005 gemacht wurden. XTR's hab ich selber schon 2 zerfetzt. 
XT 880g und def. DH geeignet.



Qia schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist die Diaboluskurbel die ich kenne aus 7050er Alu gemacht und wiegt 1200Gramm mit Bash.



Dann kennst du keine Diaboluskurbel - Es gibt *keine* RaceFace Teile aus 7050!
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Type-inkl-Innenlager-ohne-KB-2008::6849.html





Qia schrieb:


> Letztlich entspricht es aber den Materialerläuterungen, die ich Dir geschrieben hatte. Wenn es nicht um jedes Gramm geht, dann ist es durchaus angebracht ein weicheres weniger Dauerfestes Alu zu nehmen, da es wiederum auch eigene Vorteile bietet. Es ist weniger Porös, dafür weicher und dämpfender (man kann viell leichter eine Beule hineinbringen). Dinge, die man leichter verformen kann, brechen nicht so schnell. Das ist eine einfache Grundregel.



Mir bekannt, weiß immernoch nicht was 7005 zum besten Alux macht?



Qia schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß gar nicht was Du mit Race Face hast? Die alten Syncroszeiten sind vorbei und Race Face ist nur noch ein billiger Abklatsch von dem, was RF mal war. Inzwischen ist RF eine Firma die Durchschnittsprodukte für sehr viel Geld verkauft. Ich sehe nirgends auch nur eine einzige Sache bei PF, die irgendwas Spezielles hätte oder die RF von der Masse abhebt.



Geile Parts, aber die gibts heute auch von anderen, da hast recht.
Ging mir nur darum, daß alle RF Parts aus 6061 sind und viele Lebenslange Garantie haben.



Qia schrieb:


> Und ich habe ursprünglich mal Ausschlisslich Race Face gefahen. Aber das waren andere Zeiten.
> 
> Den Platz, den RF mal hatte, der wird heute von ganz anderen Produkten eingenommen.



Sehe ich größtenteils auch so! Darum ging es mir auch nicht, wie gesagt. Ich selbst habe noch nie 6061 zum krachen bekommen. Dazu müsstest du aber mehr über meinen Materialverschleiß wissen 
Nicht nur RaceFace macht Parts aus 6061 auch Rahmen mit besonders hoher Steifigkeit sind aus 6061.

Nein, hier will ich mal nicht klug********n, sondern den Dingen auf den Grund gehen. Eine Tabelle mit den Legierungen unter fortlaufender Nummer 6062 / 6063.......
und deren Eigenschaften (Belastungstabelle)

Die Aussage die ich schon oft gehört habe, daß die Legierungen mit Fortlaufender Nummer Qualitativ immer hochwertiger werden.
Mag sein, aber die Frage stellt sich mir nach den Anforderungen.
Wer bewertet was als besser und warum?



Qia schrieb:


> Das ist vermutlich einer der Gründe, warum ich einer der Wenigen bin, der eine KCNC-Kurbel mit absoluter Zufriedenheit benutzt. Die Lager funktionieren wie am ersten Tag, nach unzähligen Drops ins Flat, wo schon Pedale unrund laufen, die Passung ist wie bei einem Hope-Produkt, die Verarbeitung ist Traumhaft und der Preis ist mit RF gar nicht vergleichbar.
> 
> Lg
> Qia



Damit wünsch ich dir auch weiterhin gutes fahren!


----------



## Qia (17. Dezember 2009)

mike-salomon schrieb:


> Gut macht 400g mehr inkl. Innenlager, BG und Kettenblätter (falls die bei dir auch dabei sind?) Quelle:
> http://www.probike-koblenz.de/sess/.../0010_MTB-Kurbeln/product_overview.shopscript



Und genau diesen Wert kannst Du eben nur mit einem 7075er Alu erreichen, welches Du wieder am Besten ohne Wärmeeinfluss konstruieren.

Das ist ein schönes Beispiel.



> Entspricht mit 770g inkl. Lager/Kettenblatt einer XTR und da gibts noch viele andere, die nicht aus 7005 gemacht wurden. XTR's hab ich selber schon 2 zerfetzt.
> XT 880g und def. DH geeignet.



Du kannst eine XT oder eine XTR nicht mit einer 7075er KCNC vergleichen, weil XT und XTR kaltgeschmiedete Produkte aus weicherem Material sind.

Das 7075er wird vor der Verarbeitung verdichtet, T6 gehärtet und dann erst gespant. Das Ergebnis ist einfach ein völlig anderes Materialverhalten.




> Dann kennst du keine Diaboluskurbel - Es gibt *keine* RaceFace Teile aus 7050!
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Type-inkl-Innenlager-ohne-KB-2008::6849.html



Dann habe ich mich irgendwann einmal verlesen. Auch nicht schlimm. 
Wie gesagt: ein kalt geschmiedetes Produkt aus 6061er Alu hat einfach mehr Dämpfung, aber wird IMMER schwerer sein als ein gleichstarkes 7005er oder 7075er. 

Aber Aluminiumsorten wie 7005er oder 7075er Alu werden eher im Leichtbau sinnvoll angewand. Im DH-Betrieb wo wie gesagt ruhig mit mehr Materialstärke gearbeitet werden kann, hat ein weicheres Alu durchaus seine Berechtigung. Es ist eben auch Problemloser zu bearbeiten.



> Mir bekannt, weiß immernoch nicht was 7005 zum besten Alux macht?



Hm. Du vermischt da was. 7005er Alu ist das beste FÜR Steifigkeits/Gewichtsoptimierten Rahmenbau, weil es das höchstlegierte Alu ist, welches noch gut zu schweißen ist.

Bei der Aluwahl muss man immer den Anwendungsbereich vordefinieren.

Ab einer gewissen Materialstärke ist der Unterschied zwischen 6061er und 7075er nicht mehr so eklatant und dann ist 6061er einfach billiger in der Verarbeitung. 

Und bei solchen Produkten geht es oftmals ja auch um "Gewinne", also zählt letztlich auch wieviel so ein Kilo Alu kostet.
Gerade RF gehört schon zu jenen Firmen, die in wirklich großen Stückzahlen fertigen, da macht es dann schon einen Unterschied. Vor allem haben sie schon eine Kurbel für jeden Anwendungsbereich. Und darin liegt vielleicht auch die Erklärung dafür, weshalb sie nicht überall das absolute Gewichtswunder anbieten. 

Wenn ich mit meinem Fräser eine Konkurenzkurbel aus 7075er zur Diabolus konstruieren würde, die die gleiche Stabilität aufweisen soll, dann würde die Kurbel gute 300 Gramm weniger wiegen, aber die würde dann wohl kaum einer kaufen wollen,weil sie so teuer ist. Klar muss man dazu sagen, dass wir A) wesentlich mehr Material vebrauchen würden, weil wir die Kurbel aus dem vollen heben würden, und B) dass sie in Deutschland gefertigt würde, wo sowohl das Material als auch die Arbeitszeit teuerer sind.



> Geile Parts, aber die gibts heute auch von anderen, da hast recht.
> Ging mir nur darum, daß alle RF Parts aus 6061 sind und viele Lebenslange Garantie haben.



Die Aluwahl 6061 T6 ist schon mal kein Qualitätsmerkmal. Tatsache ist, dass die meisten RF-Parts auch zu den schwereren ihrer Klasse gehören.

Im Wesentlichen müsste man RF fragen, weshalb sie dieses Alu gewählt haben, aber ich vermute einfach, dass sie es der Einfachheit halber machen. Auf die Weise müssen sie halt nur eine ALusorte in größeren Mengen ankaufen und können damit halt jedes Teil bauen...eben auch solche, die per Wärme verformt werden müssen.

Das ist aber nur eine Vermutung.

Mein Fräser dagegen würde nur unter Umständen ein anderes Alu verarbeiten als 7075er, weil er den Sinn in weniger festem Material für derartige Bauteile nicht sieht.




> Sehe ich größtenteils auch so! Darum ging es mir auch nicht, wie gesagt. Ich selbst habe noch nie 6061 zum krachen bekommen. Dazu müsstest du aber mehr über meinen Materialverschleiß wissen
> Nicht nur RaceFace macht Parts aus 6061 auch Rahmen mit besonders hoher Steifigkeit sind aus 6061.



Wie gesagt: Die Teile werden auch vorher getestet und gerade die Diabolus-Kurbel ist was das betrifft, kein wirklich gutes Beispiel. Eben weil die so MONSTRÖS überstabil gebaut wurde.

Aber wenn wir über die Festigkeit von Alu-LEGIERUNGEN sprechen, dann kannst Du jede T6 gehärtete Legierung so verbauen, dass Du sie nicht kaputt bekommst. Du musst eben nur die Materialeigenschaften sinnvoll nutzen.

Im Wesentlichen reduziert sich der Unterschied auf das spezifische Gewicht und die eigentümliche Schwingfestigkeit des jeweiligen Materials.



> Nein, hier will ich mal nicht klug********n, sondern den Dingen auf den Grund gehen. Eine Tabelle mit den Legierungen unter fortlaufender Nummer 6062 / 6063.......
> und deren Eigenschaften (Belastungstabelle)
> 
> Die Aussage die ich schon oft gehört habe, daß die Legierungen mit Fortlaufender Nummer Qualitativ immer hochwertiger werden.
> ...



Das wird im allgemeinen mit Dauerbelastungstests festgestellt. Die Qualitätsbestimmungen des Alus werden ja auf ghenau diesen Meßungen aufgebaut. Eben Belastungstabelle. Tatsache ist ja, dass die Legierungen zu genau diesen Zwecken erschaffen wurden: Höhere Festigkeit bei geringerem Gewicht.




> Damit wünsch ich dir auch weiterhin gutes fahren!



Ich muss sagen, dass ich selber sehr überrascht bin, dass mich mein Kauf dieses damals doch recht unbekannten Produktes allein auf Grund der Materialwahl so sehr zufrieden stellt.

Ich finde, dass KCNC allein mit DIESER Kurbel zumindestens bei der Verabeitung dieses Materials gezeigt haben, dass sie davon Ahnung haben. Bei einigen anderen Produkten von der Firma sehe ich das nicht so.

Auch Dir noch weiterhin gute Fahrt und schöne Feiertage.

Lg
Qia


----------



## mike-salomon (17. Dezember 2009)

Ok, das war aufschlußreich!

Gibt es hier einen Tread über dieses Thema? Das kann ich glaub ich fortlaufend durchkauen, weil ich auch gelegentlich fräsen lasse. Und hier fehlt mir definitiv die Kompetenz - die ich gern hätte!

Die Feiertage hätt ich noch erwähnt - ich glaube wir lesen noch voneinander vor den selbigen!

Wenn es keinen tread hierzu gibt - sollten wir einen starten - der Anfang wäre ja schon geschrieben. Und hier gibts doch bestimmt noch den ein oder anderen mit Kenntnissen.


----------



## Qia (17. Dezember 2009)

mike-salomon schrieb:


> Ok, das war aufschlußreich!
> 
> Gibt es hier einen Tread über dieses Thema? Das kann ich glaub ich fortlaufend durchkauen, weil ich auch gelegentlich fräsen lasse. Und hier fehlt mir definitiv die Kompetenz - die ich gern hätte!
> 
> ...



Ja, soon Thread hätte was. Aber die Abhandlungen in Wikipedia sind für Dich sicherlich auch recht hilfreich. Zumindest lese ich mich an manchen Stellen dort wieder warm, wenn mein Wissen an bestimmten Stellen etwas verstaubt ist.

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike-salomon (17. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich mir grad angeschaut, aber weitab vom Thema 
Also ich wär für den Tread


----------



## Qia (23. Dezember 2009)

Für ALLE, die sich für das Federwegstuning des MT interessieren:

Über die Feiertage werden die Prototypen fertiggestelt und geprüft.

Wenn hier jemand einen L Rahmen hat, wäre es toll, wenn er mir mal hier das Maß des kleinesten Lochabstandes seines Umlenkhebels, von Kugellager Mitte bis oberster Dämpferanlenkung schreiben könnte.

Liebe Grüße
und frohe Weihnachten
Qia


----------



## Hiero (25. Dezember 2009)

Erstmal frohe Weihnachten an Alle!

Hey Qia, fahre das MT als 21,5", das müsste doch Größe L sein?!?
Der Abstand zwischen Kugellager und erster Dämpferanlenkung (120mm Ferderweg) ist 100 mm. 
ciao


----------



## Qia (25. Dezember 2009)

Hiero schrieb:


> Erstmal frohe Weihnachten an Alle!
> 
> Hey Qia, fahre das MT als 21,5", das müsste doch Größe L sein?!?
> Der Abstand zwischen Kugellager und erster Dämpferanlenkung (120mm Ferderweg) ist 100 mm.
> ciao



Danke, wollte nur sicher stellen, dass Die Maße nahe bei einander bleiben.

Frohe Weihnachten und liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## oscar_ (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

habe mal bei mir nachgemessen. Fahre das MT mit 485mm Sitzrohrlänge und 130mm Steuerrohr. Also 19'' Rahmen.

Messe von von der Anlenkung Rahmen bis obere Dämpferaufnahme 80 mm.

Qia: Hast du meine Mail bekommen? 


osrar_


----------



## Qia (27. Dezember 2009)

oscar_ schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe mal bei mir nachgemessen. Fahre das MT mit 485mm Sitzrohrlänge und 130mm Steuerrohr. Also 19'' Rahmen.
> 
> ...



Hi Oscar,
danke für das Messen. Ja, ich denke ich habe Deine Mails erhalten.
Ich gebe bescheid. Zum Jahreswechsel sind solche Aktionen immer etwas schleppend. Meine Freundin jammert schon, weil ich ihr die Hebel + Optiktuning schon seit einer Weile versprochen habe. Dann gabs aber verzögerung beim Liteville-Tuning, welches jetzt aber erledigt ist.

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## oscar_ (27. Dezember 2009)

No problem,

warte sehnsüchtig auf den Hebel.

Gruß

oscar_


----------



## lau (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo
Auch ich interessiere mich für die neuen Hebel.Ab wann sollen die denn leferbar sein,und wie teuer werden die wohl werden?
 jochen


----------



## oscar_ (12. Januar 2010)

Hi,

wie sieht es mit dem Hebel aus??

Wann kannst du Neues berichten?


LG

oscar_


----------



## Qia (12. Januar 2010)

oscar_ schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie sieht es mit dem Hebel aus??
> 
> ...



Jawoll! Der Fräser hat zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr die Zeit genutzt und hat seine Maschinen umgebaut und geserviced, was uns auch zugute kommt. Daher blieb aber einiges liegen. Das wird gerade abgearbeitet. Dabei sind auch ein paar Bestellungen von mir.
Sowas kann man auch nicht mitten im Jahr machen. Dafür kanns jetzt in einem sinnvollen Rythmus losgehen mit den Neuen Sachen.

Ich habe alle Maße abgestimmt, schon eine gute Ressource für hochqualitative Lager besorgt, die in diese Hebel hineingehören (man kann auch die alten umpressen) und eine Dreherei für passende und ebenso hochqualitative Dämpferbuchsen gecheckt. Denn ich werde3 bei kenntnis des verwendeten Dämpfers gleich die richtigen Buchsen und Dämpferschraube dazu liefern.

Also die Basics sind erledigt, jetzt muss nur der erste Proto auf die Fräse, was aber nicht so lange dauert. Ich schätze, der wird nach der näxten Laung LV-Hebel dran sein. 

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiero (13. Januar 2010)

Hi Qia!
Wie genau ändert sich die Rahmengeometrie an einem L Rahmen durch den Hebel? Das Tretlager kommt auch höher, wobei hauptsächlich die Eintauchtiefe am Hinterrad erhöht wird, stimmts? Da man dann aber mehr Sag fahren kann, liegt man theoretisch gleich, oder tiefer?
Suche gerade eine Gabel. Momentan ist eine Recon mit 505mm Einbauhöhe am Rahmen. Wie hoch sollte ich gehen? Zur Auswahl stehen eine Revelation mit 515mm, eine Revelation mit 525mm oder eine Marzocchi 66 mit 540mm. Was meinst Du?
ciao


----------



## Qia (13. Januar 2010)

Hiero schrieb:


> Hi Qia!
> Wie genau ändert sich die Rahmengeometrie an einem L Rahmen durch den Hebel? Das Tretlager kommt auch höher, wobei hauptsächlich die Eintauchtiefe am Hinterrad erhöht wird, stimmts? Da man dann aber mehr Sag fahren kann, liegt man theoretisch gleich, oder tiefer?
> Suche gerade eine Gabel. Momentan ist eine Recon mit 505mm Einbauhöhe am Rahmen. Wie hoch sollte ich gehen? Zur Auswahl stehen eine Revelation mit 515mm, eine Revelation mit 525mm oder eine Marzocchi 66 mit 540mm. Was meinst Du?
> ciao



Hi Hiero,
ne Gabel mit 525 sollte noch gut gehen. 

Die Rahmengeometrie wird sich nicht ändern, weil der Rahmen nach oben hin genug Platz zum einfedern hat. Das ist ja das geniale. 
Das Tretlager geht halt durch die längere Gabel etwas hoch, aber das bleibt auch im grünen Bereich und ist gut zu fahren.

Die Gabel mit 540 musst Du halt mal ausprobieren, aber ich glaube, die wäre fast etwas übertrieben für den Rahmen. Aber wenn Du deutlich unter 100 Kilo wiegst, könnte er es aushalten.

Ich würde aber eher zur Revelation mit 525 raten, weil die gut harmonieren müsste.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Qia (14. Januar 2010)

*NEWS*

Die Hebel sind jetzt endgültig in Arbeit. Jetzt hängt es nur noch daran, wieviel Zeit der Prototyp für Herstellung und Eloxieren braucht.

Soviel kann ich sagen: Sieht sehr FETT aus und wird neue Dämferbuchsen in der Breite 22mm benötigen!

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## Qia (15. Januar 2010)

Ich liefere den Interessenten hier mal eine 
*
Projektbeschreibung*

damit ihr wisst, was hier eigentlich gemacht wird. Der Hebel ist jetzt beim Fräser in Arbeit.

Ursprünglich war der Hebel für das Bike meiner Freundin gedacht, weil ich bemerkt habe, dass 

A) Bei leichteren Fahrern der Hinterbau mit der Originalanlenkung zum einen zu progrssiv arbeitet und zum anderen eine Federwegsausnutzung nahezu nicht möglich ist.

B) der Rahmen weit mehr FederungsPotential hat, als bei ihm ausgenutzt wird, die Geometrie aber einem Enduro ähnelt.

C) Die Originalschrauben an dem Rahmen sind im Grunde eine Frechheit. Die Hauptdämpferschraube verbiegt bei der kleinsten Belastung. 

Das Bike meiner Freundin wurde schon mehreren Tests mit umgebohrten Hebeln und Dämpfern unterzogen. Hier mal ein Foto von der Testversion mit einem 200er Dämpfer und geänderter Anlenkung. Das hat schon super funktioniert, aber NICHT optimal, weil der Umlenkhebel den Federweg blockiert...dazu ein Foto weiter unten.:






Hier mal die Probleme:

1)

Der Rahmen verschenkt im voll eingefederten Zustand und einer MÄCHTIGEN Tretlagherhöhe (340mm) für 120mm Federweg (mit 140mm Gabel mit 505er Eibauhöhe) mal ganz locker 25mm zum Sitzdom:





2)

Hier sieht man, wie im voll eingelassenen Zustand der Umlenkhebel den Restfederweg blockiert:










*Ergebnis des Projektes*

1.) Der Umlenkhebel wird alle aufgezeigten Probleme Lösen und das Allmountain/Enduropotential freisetzen, weil dafür die vorhandene Tretlagerhöhe ideal passt wie ebenso das Fahrverhalten.

2.) Der Umlenkhebel wird 135 und 150mm freisetzen und dabei eine harmonischere Kennlinie auch für leichte Fahrer bieten, dass heißt mehr genutzter Federweg bei nahezu gleichem Dämpferdruck.

3.) Der Hebel wird optisch eine ORDENTLICHE Aufwertung des Rahmens sein und ihm werden für die Kugellager am Hebel und an der Sitzstrebe Aluziehrscheiben beigelegt, die jeweils in der gleichen Farbe wie der Hebel eloxiert werden. Dadurch werden die Kugellager vollständig abgedeckt und vernünftige Schrauben verbaut.

4.) durch kürzere Schrauben sowohl am Dämpfer als auch durch die Kugellager der Sitzstreben wird noch einiges an Gewicht gespart. Dem Hebel werden vernünftige hochfeste Stahlschrauben in der richtigen Länge beigelegt.

5.) Für leichte Leute wäre es möglich mit einem 200/57mm Dämpfer ein 160mm Enduro aus dem Rahmen zu machen.
Allerdings empfehle ich bei diesem Umbau mit Gabeln die eine Bauhöhe von 545mm haben, ein Fahrergewicht von 90 Kilo nicht zu überschreiten, weil man nicht sagen kann, ob das Steuerrohr das aushalten wird. Ich denke aber, dass es einiges mehr aushält als 120mm.

Bei fahrten mit der 150mm Gabel meiner Freundin mit meinem Gewicht gab es keinerlei Probleme, auch nicht in der Steifigkeit.

6.) Den Hebel und die Deckscheiben wird es auf Anfrage in jeder beliebigen EloxalFarbe geben, bei Spezialfarben bitte ein Muster besorgen.

Der Hebel wird aus 7075er Alu gemacht und damit gut 3x so stabil und steif wie das Original. Auch wird es vermutlich die Option für Initialen des eigenen Namens darauf geben.

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## mralone (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
Auch ich interessiere mich für die neuen Hebel.

MfG
Markus


----------



## Qia (18. Januar 2010)

mralone schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Auch ich interessiere mich für die neuen Hebel.
> 
> MfG
> Markus



Sobald es was neues vom Hebel gibt, wird er hier gezeigt!

Lg
Qia


----------



## lau (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo 
lange nichts gehört von Tuninghebeln.Wie sieht es denn damit aus?
         Jochen


----------



## Qia (19. Februar 2010)

lau schrieb:


> Hallo
> lange nichts gehört von Tuninghebeln.Wie sieht es denn damit aus?
> Jochen



Der Hebel dürfte schon auf der Fräsbank sein. Leider gibt es bei so einzelnen Stücken immer etwas Verzögerung. Aber sobald die Dinger einmal fertig sind gehts dann eh flott.

Ich vermute, nach Aussagen meines Fräsers, dass wir näxte Woche schon mal die Bilder vom Proto haben.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Hiero (27. Februar 2010)

Hey Qia!
Das ist aber spannend!
Was hälts Du von einer Marzocchi all mountain 1 am MT plus deiner Tuningwippe?
ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (27. Februar 2010)

Hiero schrieb:


> Hey Qia!
> Das ist aber spannend!
> Was hälts Du von einer Marzocchi all mountain 1 am MT plus deiner Tuningwippe?
> ciao



Soweit ich weiß dürfte die All Mountain 1 eine gute Gabel sein und könnte trotz Einbauhöhe gut funktionieren in dem Rahmen.....wenn Du unter 90 kilo bist, dürfte das kein Problem für den Rahmen werden.

Bei meinem Fräser ist Chaos...die Spindel ist eingegangen an der Fräse.
Und er steckt aber in einer Großproduktion. Ich hoffe, wir habens dann bald mal....ist diesmal ne schwere geburt. Aber sowas kann vorkommen.

Lg
Qia


----------



## lau (12. März 2010)

Hallo
Was gibts neues von den Tuninghebel.Meine Frage nach den Unkosten hast du mir nie beantwortet.Wann wären sie denn zubekommen.
                              Jochen Lauscher


----------



## Qia (12. März 2010)

lau schrieb:


> Hallo
> Was gibts neues von den Tuninghebel.Meine Frage nach den Unkosten hast du mir nie beantwortet.Wann wären sie denn zubekommen.
> Jochen Lauscher



Hi.
Die Fräse steht fast seit nem Monat still.  Ich hoffe, dass es jetzt bald mal weiter geht. Die Frässpindel war im Eimer.

Die Kosten kann ich erst nennen, wenn der erste Hebel bei mr am Tisch liegt. 

Ich gebe sofort bescheid.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Child3k (2. April 2010)

Hey Qia,
du scheinst du dich ja viel mit dem MT 9.0 Rahmen beschäftigt zu haben, da wollt ich mal dein Wissen anzapfen 
Erstens bin ich mir nich 100% sicher bei der Rahmengroesse - bin 189cm bei 89cm SL. Schwanke zwischen 49er und dem 53er Rahmen. Hast mir da vllt nen Tipp? Will auf keinen Fall zu gross kaufen - hatte das schonma und das war sehr suboptimal. Tendiere eher zum kleineren (19").
Ausserdem - hast du irgendwelche Empfehlungen zum Daempfer? Wuerde momentan nen Fox RP23 verbauen wollen - bin aber fuer Alternativen offen.
Welche Daempfermaße benoetigt man denn fuer dein 135/150mm Setup? Wie genau aendert sich denn das Verhalten des Hinterbaus - ich will am Ende auch keine Schaukel haben 

Danke schonma im Vorraus


----------



## Qia (2. April 2010)

Child3k schrieb:


> Hey Qia,
> du scheinst du dich ja viel mit dem MT 9.0 Rahmen beschäftigt zu haben, da wollt ich mal dein Wissen anzapfen
> Erstens bin ich mir nich 100% sicher bei der Rahmengroesse - bin 189cm bei 89cm SL. Schwanke zwischen 49er und dem 53er Rahmen. Hast mir da vllt nen Tipp? Will auf keinen Fall zu gross kaufen - hatte das schonma und das war sehr suboptimal. Tendiere eher zum kleineren (19").
> Ausserdem - hast du irgendwelche Empfehlungen zum Daempfer? Wuerde momentan nen Fox RP23 verbauen wollen - bin aber fuer Alternativen offen.
> ...



Hi Du, Du hast 5cm längere Beine als ich und ich wwürde 17" fahren. Also eher für dDich nen 19er und vorne tief und kurz. Der Rahmen mag kurze Vorbauten.

Als Dämpfer gibt es nur 2 wirklich sinnvolle alternativen, entweder einen DT-Swiss 210L oder den Plattformdämpfer EX, weil die Kennlinie ideal passt und diese Dämpfer auch ohne Plarrform sehr wippfrei in dem Rahmen sind, sonst den Fox, aber achte auf die Voreinstellung von Druck und Zugstufe, da gibt es je 3 Möglichkeiten, die man vor dem Kauf wählen muss. unter 80 Kilo auf jeden Fall die niedrigste Stufe wählen und an sonsten allerhöchstens die Mittlere, sonst ist die Kiste überdämpft.

Für meine Hebel benötigt man dann die 190er länge, wie beim Original.

Ich dürfte die Hebel jetzt auch bald mal bekommen. Mein Fräser hatte ein paar Schwierigkeiten, wie ja oben zu lesen war.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Child3k (2. April 2010)

Danke 
Ich blick bei den Daempfern teilweise nich so ganz durch ... konnte jetzt auf Anhieb nix brauchbares zum 210L finden - is das im Prinzip der normale M 210? Hast du Erfahrungen mit dem RS Monarch 4.2 gemacht? Den gibts ja genauso wie den Fox in verschiedenen Setups - hier gibts ne Erklaerung dazu. Nur ich kann damit nix anfangen - jedenfalls ned viel 

EDIT: Das mit Tuningstufen des Fox war mir bekannt - nur kann ich trotz Suchens keinen Shop finden, der da ne Auswahl zulaesst. Hilft dann wohl nur direkt anfragen ...

EDIT2: Handelt es sich beim Rockmachine Blizzard um denselben Rahmen? Also ich kann zwei oder vllt auch drei Unterschiede erkennen - hinten am Ausfallende und die Strebe Oberrohr - Sitzrohr scheint auch etwas anders zu sein. Ausserdem meine ich, dass das Unterrohr andere geshapt ist.
Faellt dir noch was auf? Haste ne Meinung zum Rockmachine Rahmen?

EDIT3: Die Fragen haeufen sich  An dem von dir gezeigten Bike hast du ja ne SR Epicon verbaut (wirds bei mit wohl auch werden) - was ist denn das fuer eine? Die verstellbare XC TAD? Ich bin mir noch nich sicher ob ne "normale" RLD mit 120 od. 140mm her soll (Vorteil des Lockouts) oder doch die XC TAD - benoetigt man die Federwegsverstellung denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Child3k (30. April 2010)

Gibts was Neues vom Tuningumlenkhebel?


----------



## Hiero (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo!
Mich würde auch mal interessieren, wie es aussieht!
MfG


----------



## Qia (6. Mai 2010)

Child3k schrieb:


> Danke
> Ich blick bei den Daempfern teilweise nich so ganz durch ... konnte jetzt auf Anhieb nix brauchbares zum 210L finden - is das im Prinzip der normale M 210? Hast du Erfahrungen mit dem RS Monarch 4.2 gemacht? Den gibts ja genauso wie den Fox in verschiedenen Setups - hier gibts ne Erklaerung dazu. Nur ich kann damit nix anfangen - jedenfalls ned viel




Ja, soviel ich verstanden habe, wäre der B-Tune für diesen Rahmen geeignet beim Monarch.

Der 210L und 210 sind ein und der selbe Dämpfer bei DT.



> EDIT: Das mit Tuningstufen des Fox war mir bekannt - nur kann ich trotz Suchens keinen Shop finden, der da ne Auswahl zulaesst. Hilft dann wohl nur direkt anfragen ...



Ja, da hilft nur telefonieren.



> EDIT2: Handelt es sich beim Rockmachine Blizzard um denselben Rahmen? Also ich kann zwei oder vllt auch drei Unterschiede erkennen - hinten am Ausfallende und die Strebe Oberrohr - Sitzrohr scheint auch etwas anders zu sein. Ausserdem meine ich, dass das Unterrohr andere geshapt ist.
> Faellt dir noch was auf? Haste ne Meinung zum Rockmachine Rahmen?



Der Rahmen kommt aus der gleichen Schweißerei, hat aber einige andere Details, vermutlich aber die gleiche Geometrie.

Die Tuninghebel passen bei dem aber per Definition nicht! Der hinterbau wird anders angelenkt als beim Drössi.



> EDIT3: Die Fragen haeufen sich  An dem von dir gezeigten Bike hast du ja ne SR Epicon verbaut (wirds bei mit wohl auch werden) - was ist denn das fuer eine? Die verstellbare XC TAD? Ich bin mir noch nich sicher ob ne "normale" RLD mit 120 od. 140mm her soll (Vorteil des Lockouts) oder doch die XC TAD - benoetigt man die Federwegsverstellung denn?



Bei unserem ist eine Normale Lock Out verbaut ohne Absenkung und die hat 150mm Travel (selber aufgemacht).

@ALL:

Zu den Hebeln: Nachdem die ja nun schon Monate den Schwierigkeiten des Fräsers zum Opfer gefallen sind, hat er mir heute gesagt, dass die Übertragung ins 3-D noch am Wochenende erfolgen soll.

Fakt ist: Es wird die Hebel geben! Allein schon wegen dem Bike meiner Freundin. 

Verlasst Euch auf die Fotos die ich hier veröffnetliche. Sobald es die gibt, kann sie jeder innerhalb 2 Wochen haben.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Child3k (7. Mai 2010)

Ui sehr cool 
Der Rahmen geht gut mit der 150mm Epicon? Hab meine momentan auf 120mm ... naja mit dem anderen Hebel werdens dann vllt. 140.

Hab mein MT mittlerweile aufgebaut - leider is erstens das Wetter die Woche unheimlich schlecht und zweitens bin ich seit zwei Wochen am auskuriern ner heftigen Erkältung. Konnte also noch nix gescheit fahren.

Würde langsam echt gerne mal richtig in die Saison starten - hab erst ca. 100 km aufm Tacho


----------



## Qia (7. Mai 2010)

Child3k schrieb:


> Ui sehr cool
> Der Rahmen geht gut mit der 150mm Epicon? Hab meine momentan auf 120mm ... naja mit dem anderen Hebel werdens dann vllt. 140.



Ja, sehr gut. Wobei ich das hochtraveln der Epicon auf 150mm nur leichten Fahrern empfehlen würde.



> Hab mein MT mittlerweile aufgebaut - leider is erstens das Wetter die Woche unheimlich schlecht und zweitens bin ich seit zwei Wochen am auskuriern ner heftigen Erkältung. Konnte also noch nix gescheit fahren.
> 
> Würde langsam echt gerne mal richtig in die Saison starten - hab erst ca. 100 km aufm Tacho



Das kommt schon, ich bin dieses Jahr auch noch nicht viel gefahren.
Gut dass Du das MT genommen hast, die Qualität ist beser als bei der Rockmachine. Bis auf die Schrauben, die sind bei beiden billiger Schrott.

Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum die Firmen gerade bei den Schrauben sparen. Die verbauten schrauben sind wirklich das schlechteste an Qualität, was man verbauen kann. Die lange Dämpferschraube im Umlenkhebel verbiegt bei der kleinsten Belastung.

Aber mit dem Tuninghebel hat sich das erledigt.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Child3k (29. Mai 2010)

Moin moin,

gibts was Neues zu vermelden?

MfG


----------



## oscar_ (29. Mai 2010)

Tach,

auch ich würde gerne so langsam wissen, wann mit den Hebeln zu rechnen ist!!!


Oder wird es sie nicht geben?

Die Spindel von der Fräsmaschine sollte doch inzwischen ersetzt sein!

oscar_


----------



## Qia (30. Mai 2010)

oscar_ schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> auch ich würde gerne so langsam wissen, wann mit den Hebeln zu rechnen ist!!!
> 
> ...



Fräsmaschine und Spindel sind so ne Sache..... Die Hebel wird es in jedem Falle geben. Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich nicht weiß, was unserem lieben Fräser bei diesen Hebeln im Wege steht. Litevillehebel macht er jederzeit "in Time".....am Verdienen kanns auch nicht liegen...

Ich telefoniere am Montag nochmal mit ihm.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Child3k (1. Juni 2010)

Any News?


----------



## Child3k (8. Juni 2010)

Will ja nich nerven 
Aber gibts Neuigktien vom Fräser?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (8. Juni 2010)

Child3k schrieb:


> Will ja nich nerven
> Aber gibts Neuigktien vom Fräser?
> 
> Grüße



Nur die, dass sofort Bilder hier auftauchen werden, wenn er den Hebel fertig hat.

Das Problem ist, dass der bursche im Allgemeinen Großserien für andere Firmen macht. Alleine. Und ihm seit Monaten die Frässpindel seiner großen Maschine ärger macht, was ein präzises Fräsen fast unmöglich macht. Inzwischen sind ihm mehrere Lagersets kaputt gegangen und er musste neue Lagerführungen für gekühlte Lager herstellen, damit die Maschine rennt.

Mehr als warten können wir leider nicht machen. Ich hatte gerade gestern mit ihm telefoniert und er will zusehen, dass er seinen Haufen an Bestellungen jetzt mal abarbeitet.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Child3k (7. Juli 2010)

Moin Qia,

ist mittlerweile ein Ende der Fräserprobleme abzusehen?


Grüße


----------



## lau (27. Juli 2010)

Auch von mir nochmal die neugierige frage nach den Tunighebeln?  Gibts was Neues?


----------



## Qia (27. Juli 2010)

lau schrieb:


> Auch von mir nochmal die neugierige frage nach den Tunighebeln?  Gibts was Neues?



Ich habe vom Fräser das Versprechen bekommen, dieser Hebel sei im Ablauf all dessen, was er abzuarbeiten hätte dabei und er bemühe sich das innerhalb des Sommers noch zu machen.

Wie gesagt: Wartet auf die Fotos, wenn die da sind, gehts los.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Child3k (31. Juli 2010)

Schön zu hörn, dass es im Hintergrund weitergeht


----------



## Qia (11. August 2010)

*ACHTUNG, man wirds kaum gllauben aber....*

...die Prototypen sind auf dem Weg zu mir und müssten heute oder morgen in der Post sein! 

Wow, ich freue mich, lang genung hats gedauert!

Sobald die hier sind, bringe ich Fotos!

Lg
Qia


----------



## Child3k (11. August 2010)




----------



## Qia (13. August 2010)

So....hier die ersten Protohebel für Medium bis X-Large-Rahmen.

Das Einzige was noch fehlt ist die Ausfräsung zur Gewichtsoptimierung auf der Innenseite und die Initialen vorne drauf für jeden Besteller. Beispiele dazu findet man bei meinen LV-Hebeln.

Ansonsten gilt: Alle Eloxalfarben möglich und nachträglich gefräste Initialen....sprich 2-färbiger Hebel.

Neue wesentlich kürzere und leichtere Schrauben werden mitgeliefert und die Lager bekommen Abdeckscheiben die das ganze optisch aufwerten. Diese Scheiben können in anderen Fraben als die Hebel bestellt werden.

Test mit Bildern und Bericht folgt am WE. Die Preise sollten ebenfalls am WE fertig sein, wenn ich mit dem Fräser über den Aufwand gesprochen habe.
Der hebel ist so konstruiert, dass sogar eine leichte seitliche Versteifung des Rahmens stattfindet. Das liegt nicht zuletzt am Material und den deutlich kürzeren Verschraubungen.

Werte beim 190mm Dämpfer: unteres Loch 130mm Federweg und oberes Loch 150mm.






Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## Bick (13. August 2010)

Mächtig schick die Teile. Bin mal auf den Preis gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Child3k (13. August 2010)

Sehr schön. Bin schon auf die Wochenendinfos gespannt ...


----------



## Qia (14. August 2010)

Weiter gehts!

Zuerst muss ich nochmal wiederholen, dass das nicht das optische Enddesign ist, sondern vorne wird es eingefräste Initialen geben. Entweder steht "MT" drin oder wunsch Initialen. 2 Buchstaben übereinander. UND dieser Hebel die länge für M - XL hat, also der Hebel für den S-M Rahmen kürzer sein wird und der Dämpfer damit gerader zum Oberrohr stehen wird.

Und die Frästaschen auf der Rückseite zur Gewichtsoptimierung fehlen.

Bisher spart der Hebel einiges an Gewicht, dadurch dass 1 x eine Befestigungsmutter wegfällt, dann 1x die Zwischenhülse beim Originalhebel, die Hauptdämpferschraube wird um 2cm kürzer und die Dämpferbuchsen werden ebenfalls um je 1cm kürzer.

Das Ursprüngliche Problem am Hebel war:

1. Eine viel zu hohe Endprrogression und eine am Anfang viel zu hohe Übersetzung. Das hat man besonders bei leichten Fahrrn gemerkt. Fahrer unter 65 Kilo sind nahezu überhaupt mnicht in der Lage den Federweg auzunutzen.

2. Der alte Hebel hat verhindert, dass der Rahmen den Federweg nutzt (siehe Bild 1)

3. Die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus wurde mit dem Originalhebel gegen Ende progressiver gemacht, statt linearer.

Alle 3 Probleme sind mit dem neuen Hebel vollständig behoben.

Auch ist es mit dem neuen Hebel für LEICHTE Fahrer möglich, aus dem MT ein echtes 160/165mm Enduro zu machen. Das Fahrergewicht hierfür würde ich auf 90 Kilo inkl. Gepäck reduzuieren. Hierzu muss nur ein 200/57mm Dämpfer verbaut werden und mit 20mm Sag am Dämpfer (damit das tretlager nicht zu hoch kommt) gefahren werden.

Bei Leichtenduro-Nutzung mit 160/150 ohne Bikepark oder viele Drops sehe ich keine Probleme mit dem Gewicht.

Ansonsten sollte eine 150/150mm Federwegs-Kombination im Allmountain und Leichtenduropbereich der Optimale Einsatzbereich sein.

Hier einmal der Vergleich vorher zu nachher!

*Bild 1:*





*Bild 2:*





*Bild 3*





*Bild 4:*






Wie man bei Bild 3 im Vergleich zu Bild 1 schön sehen kann, sperrt der Hebel den Federweg nicht mehr und die Anlenkung unterstützt eine vollständige Linearität des Hinterbaus. Die Anbindung an den Dämpfer ist so gestaltet, dass der Hebel auf den letzten 1,5cm des Dämpferweges die Progression aus dem Luftdämpfer kompensiert und damit mehr Linearität möglich macht..

Als nächstes folgt dann ein Fahrbericht. 

Lg
Qia


----------



## Child3k (14. August 2010)

Dh es gibt zwei unterschiedliche Hebel? Einen für 16" und 17,5" und einen für 19" und 21,5"? 

Wie siehts denn mit der Reifenfreiheit aus - fahr selber den 19" Rahmen und bei mir bauen die Reifen etwas weniger als 6cm (vom Felgenhorn aus gemessen).

Ansonsten bin ich natürlich gespannt  Gibts die Hebel eig. auch ohne Initialen?


----------



## Qia (14. August 2010)

Child3k schrieb:


> Dh es gibt zwei unterschiedliche Hebel? Einen für 16" und 17,5" und einen für 19" und 21,5"?
> 
> Wie siehts denn mit der Reifenfreiheit aus - fahr selber den 19" Rahmen und bei mir bauen die Reifen etwas weniger als 6cm (vom Felgenhorn aus gemessen).
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich natürlich gespannt  Gibts die Hebel eig. auch ohne Initialen?



Hi Du,
richtig, das liegt daran dass die Kennlinie sich verändert, je steiler die Sitzstreben zum Hebel laufen. Und beim S sind die Sitzstreben mit diesem Hebel schon zu flach.

Reifenfreiheit gibt es noch mehr als genug, da kannst Du auch noch problemlos Muddy Mary fahren 

Initialen kann man bei den ertsen vielleicht weglassen.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Qia (15. August 2010)

So, der erste Ausfahrttest ist gelaufen.

Wie zu erwarten ist der L-XL-Hebel etwas zu lang und die Kennlinie dadurch für den vorhandenen S - Rahmen etwas unausgeglichen. Aber tatsächlich schon linearer als das Original. Aber das wusste ich schon vorher, dass der zu lange hebel fürs S die Sitzstreben zu weit nach unten drückt.

Meine freundin hat das Bike gestern mit dem original Litevilledämpfer gefahren und konnte ohne jegliches Wegsacken ordentliche Steigungen fahren. Bergab hatte sie das Gefühl von "drüber schweben". Aber auch kein Wunder bei dem benutzten Dämpfer.

Der letzte Schliff für beide Hebelvarianten ist mit dem Fräser besprochen und sowohl die Hebel für S-M als auch für L-XL sind im endgültigen Stadium.

Wer gerne Hebel ohne Initialen haben möchte, soll diese haben.

Die Hebel werden mit passenden Schauben, Lagerabdeckscheiben und auf Wunsch auch mit Lagern geliefert.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Child3k (15. August 2010)

Hört sich gut an 
Kann man denn die "originalen" Lager weiterverwenden?
Und die wichtigste Frage: Gibts denn schon nen Preis? (Gerne auch per PM)

Ach da fällt mir noch was ein: Du hast oben geschrieben, dass die hintere (längere) Dämpferschraube 2cm kürzer ist - heißt das wär dann 22mm bei 8mm Schraubendurchmesser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (15. August 2010)

Child3k schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an
> Kann man denn die "originalen" Lager weiterverwenden?
> Und die wichtigste Frage: Gibts denn schon nen Preis? (Gerne auch per PM)
> 
> Ach da fällt mir noch was ein: Du hast oben geschrieben, dass die hintere (längere) Dämpferschraube 2cm kürzer ist - heißt das wär dann 22mm bei 8mm Schraubendurchmesser?



Ja, die OriginalLager kann man verwenden und die Dämpfer-Schraube wird 40mm lang sein. Was man schon haben sollte, ist ein Buchsenset mit 32,2mm Breite. Der Rest wird passend in besserer Qualität mitgeliefert.

Der Preis sollte heute Abend so weit klar sein. Ich muss halt das Eloxal und die Kleinteile noch berechnen, so dass ich einen durchgehenden Preis erzielen kann.

Ich geb all denen dann bescheid, die angefragt haben.

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## Hiero (15. August 2010)

Hey Qia!
Was für Buchsen braucht man denn in 32mm für den Hebel? Wenn Du die Lager mitlieferst, welche sind es dann?
MfG


----------



## Qia (16. August 2010)

Hiero schrieb:


> Hey Qia!
> Was für Buchsen braucht man denn in 32mm für den Hebel? Wenn Du die Lager mitlieferst, welche sind es dann?
> MfG



Hi Du,
die Dämpferbuchsen müssen 32,2 breit sein!

Die Originalen sind 44 oder so.

Ich hab das Bike heute selber mal geritten in der Früh. Der Hinterbau wird ordentlich sensibel... Bergauf aber keinerlei zusätzliches Wippen. 

Lg
Qia


----------



## Bick (16. August 2010)

Ist schon was zu den Kosten bekannt?


----------



## Hiero (16. August 2010)

Hello Qia!
Hast Du einen Tip,wo ich die Buchsen bekomme?
ciao


----------



## Qia (16. August 2010)

Hiero schrieb:


> Hello Qia!
> Hast Du einen Tip,wo ich die Buchsen bekomme?
> ciao



Hi Du,
überall, wo man Dämpferbuchsen für Deinen Dämpfer kaufen kann. Ich vergleiche immer die Peise bei allen Online-Händlern. 

Welchen Dämpfer hast Du denn vor zu fahren?

Lg
Qia


----------



## Kingpin78 (18. August 2010)

Hallo Qia,

schick mir doch bitte mal per PM den Preis für die neue Wippe.
Bind sehr Interessiert.

Mfg Kingpin78


----------



## Qia (18. August 2010)

Kingpin78 schrieb:


> Hallo Qia,
> 
> schick mir doch bitte mal per PM den Preis für die neue Wippe.
> Bind sehr Interessiert.
> ...



Hast Du meine Mail gestern nicht bekommen?

Ich kopier saie Dir mal in die PM.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Hiero (18. August 2010)

Hey Qia!
Buchsen für Manitoudämfer gibts nicht in 32,2 mm, nur in 32,4mm. Passen die auch zum Hebel, oder ist abschleifen eine Möglichkeit, bzw anderer Hersteller(Fox)?
MfG


----------



## Qia (19. August 2010)

Hiero schrieb:


> Hey Qia!
> Buchsen für Manitoudämfer gibts nicht in 32,2 mm, nur in 32,4mm. Passen die auch zum Hebel, oder ist abschleifen eine Möglichkeit, bzw anderer Hersteller(Fox)?
> MfG



Ich hab Dir nen Link geschickt, die passen sicher. Der Rahmen hat bis zu 2mm Bauweisenunterschiede. Das hab ich mit einkalkuliert.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (30. August 2010)

So! Die ersten Hebel werden schon eloxiert. In ein oder 2 Wochen wird man hier wohl die ersten Exemplare bewundern können.


----------



## lau (31. August 2010)

Hallo
Wie verändert sich denn eigentlich der Sitzwinkel bei deinen Hebeln.Original soll der ja 74 Grad sein.
Jochen


----------



## Qia (31. August 2010)

lau schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wie verändert sich denn eigentlich der Sitzwinkel bei deinen Hebeln.Original soll der ja 74 Grad sein.
> Jochen



Hi Jochen,
der verändert sich durch die Hebel gar nicht. Der federweg wird nach oben, hin zum Sitzrohr freigeschaltet. Da ist noch genügend Platz.

Die Geometrieveränderung geschieht nur durch die Gabel, aber das relativiert sich im Sag sowieso. Beispiel:

Die angegebenen Werte des Rahmens sind Lenkwinkel 70° und Sitzwinkel 74° beides gilt bei einer Gabel mit 120-130mm Federweg, also 505mm Einbauhöhe. Die werksmäßig angegebenen Winkel stimmen so nicht ganz, aber fast. Sie sind in Wirklichkeit etwas flacher hinten und etwas steiler vorn. Die Bergaufqualitäten werden im grunde von den recht langen Ketenstreben realisiert, was auch einen sehr ruhigen Hinterbau im Downhill bringt.

Verbauen wir zum Beispiel die Rockshox-Revelation mit 530mm Einbauhöhe und 150mm Federweg, werden die Winkel etwa 1° flacher.

Im Sag von 30-35% hängt die Gabel etwa 40-45mm im Sag und der Hinterbau gute 50. 
Alles in allem kommt das Bike dann während der Fahrt auf auf tatsächliche 69/72,8° gemessen.

Bei einer 160mm Gabel mit typischer Einbauhöhe von 545mm werden die Winkel um etwa 2° im ausgefederten Zustand flacher. Die Gabel geht ungefähr 55mm in den Sag und der Hinterbau etwa 50mm. 

Im belasteten Zustand sind die Winkel dann bei 68,5 zu 72,5°. 

Das fährt sich bei der gemessenen Tretlagerhöhe von 31cm im Sag sehr gut und bringt auch bergauf keine Nachteile.

Das Fahrverhalten bleibt sehr agil, also eher Allmountain/Trailsurfen. 

Für Enduro ist der Lenkwinkel für manche vielleicht zu steil. Aber der zusätzliche Federweg und der 1cm mehr Tretlagerhöhe bringen durchaus eine Menge angenehmer Vorteile.

Zwar gehört da Bike nicht zu den wippfreiesten im Wiegetritt, dafür geht der Hinterbau mit 150mm Federweg wirklich sehr sensibel und wippt mit dem richtigen Sag im Sitzen bergauf sehr wenig bis gar nicht bei leichten Fahrern. Das Bike hat einen guten Vortrieb.

Der Rahmen selber gibt das gut her. Der ist für den Preis wirklich gut verarbeitet und die Konstrutkion des Hinterbaus ist ja eine bereits bekannte funktionierende Variante. Einige Details der Drehpunkte auch des Horstlinks sind em LV sehr nahe.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Qia (7. September 2010)

Hi Leute!
Die ersten bereits bezahlten Hebel sind beim Fräser in Arbeit. Jetzt hängts nur noch daran, wieviele andere Bestellungen in Arbeit sind....naja und am Schraubenlieferanten....bei dem warte ich seit einer Woche auf Antwort. Ich telefoniere ihm noch hinterher.

Dafür gibt es dann wirklich ordentliche Schrauben für den Hebel.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Child3k (22. September 2010)

Moin,

wie isn der aktuelle Stand?

Grüße - Child


----------



## Qia (30. September 2010)

ACHTUNG an alle wartenden Hebelbesteller!

Ich habe gerade mit dem Fräser telefoniert, da ja schon gespannt gewartet wird.
Leider hats unseren Fräser letzte Woche ordentlich erwischt mit einer schweren Erkältung!
Inzwischen ist er wieder weitgehend auf den Beinen!

Die Hebel müssen noch eloxiert werden und sind aller späestens mitte nächster Woche bei mir, so sein Versprechen.

Das trifft nicht nur die Drössiger-Hebelbesteller, sondern auch die LV-301-Hebelbesteller.

Sorry fürs warten müssen!

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## Child3k (30. September 2010)

Na dann gute Besserung


----------



## Qia (13. Oktober 2010)

Es ist endlich soweit! Die bestellten Hebel mit angepassten hochfesten Stahlschrauben, Kugellagern und Lagerabdeckkappen sind verschickt!

Ich hoffe es gibt demnächst Fotos und Berichte darüber!

Liebe Grüße und viel Spass für die Besteller!
Qia, der sich jetzt endlich wieder entspannen kann!


----------



## the2blood (14. Oktober 2010)

wie lange lieferzeiten hast du denn im mom?
mfg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (15. Oktober 2010)

the2blood schrieb:


> wie lange lieferzeiten hast du denn im mom?
> mfg chris



Inzwischen dürfte sich alles wieder einigermaßen normalisiert haben. Der Fräser klingt gesund und hat seine Außenstände abgearbeitet. Das heißt man kann mit 2 Wochen rechnen.

Ich bin schon auf die ersten Berichte gespannt!

Lg
Qia


----------



## Child3k (15. Oktober 2010)

Moin Qia,

Hebel is heut angekommen 
Da das Bike eh grad aufm Ständer war, hab ich mal nen kurzen Montagetest gemacht bzw mir mal alles angeschaut. Ein Frage ist dabei jedoch offen geblieben - wir montier ich den Hebel oben ans Oberrohr? Der originale Hebel hat am Lager ein verlängertes Innenstück um sich quasi innen am "Rahmen" abzustützen. Montier ich den Tuninghebel mit dem Material ausm Beipack, dann liegt der Hebel am Oberrohr an und ist vollkommen unbeweglich.

Muss ich da noch irgendwie Unterlagscheiben reinmachen? Wahrscheinlich isses total offensichtlich 

EDIT: Nvm ... habs rausgefunden  Wie gesagt: Total offensichtlich.


----------



## Qia (15. Oktober 2010)

Child3k schrieb:


> Moin Qia,
> 
> Hebel is heut angekommen
> Da das Bike eh grad aufm Ständer war, hab ich mal nen kurzen Montagetest gemacht bzw mir mal alles angeschaut. Ein Frage ist dabei jedoch offen geblieben - wir montier ich den Hebel oben ans Oberrohr? Der originale Hebel hat am Lager ein verlängertes Innenstück um sich quasi innen am "Rahmen" abzustützen. Montier ich den Tuninghebel mit dem Material ausm Beipack, dann liegt der Hebel am Oberrohr an und ist vollkommen unbeweglich.
> ...



Die Hülsen die in den Lagern stecken, musst Du bei meinen Hebeln auch mit verbauen! Die must Du aus den Lagern herausziehn!
Schaun schön aus, die Hebel...oder? Wie gefallen Dir die Kappen?

Bin schon auf Deinen bericht gespannt!

Liebe Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Child3k (15. Oktober 2010)

Jep - schaut super aus 
Allerdings - hätt ich noch zwei Fragen (die gehn auch irgendwie nie aus).

1. Ist die Schaftschraube der Dämpferaufnahme nich n bissl kurz? Die geht bei mir auf der Gewindeseite grad mal so 2-3 Gewindegänge rein.

2. Ich bin heut Abend auch zu müd zum selber denken. Welche Aufnahme ist für wieviel Federweg? Die obere is für 150, oder? 

...

Bilder gibts morgen - ob ich zum fahren kommen kann ich noch nich sagen.
BTW: Die Kappen find ich schick. Auch wenns kurz nen Moment gebraucht hat für was die Dinger da sin  Und du hattest auch bzgl. der Originalschrauben recht - nach dem Umbau ist das Spiel, was ich im Hinterbau hatte weg. Konnt man spüren wenn man das Bike am Sattel angehoben hat - dabei ist der Rahmen grad mal etwas übern halbes Jahr alt und schon irgendwelche Schrauben leicht krum.


----------



## Hiero (15. Oktober 2010)

Hey Qia!
Hebel sind heute angekommen. Wurden gerade direkt eingebaut. Optisch sehen sie super aus. Die Rahmengeometrie wird insoweit verändert, daß die obere Kettenstrebe steiler steht, womit die Anlenkung direkter und sensibler wird, richtig? Aber der Horstlink steht auch flacher! Gewichtsmäßig werden 40g gespart. Steifer scheint der Hinterbau zu sein. Die Kappen sind gut verarbeitet und erfüllen ihren Zweck perfekt. Die Kanten der Kappen aber sind etwas scharf. Ein Praxistest mit Fotos folgt spätestens Montag! Bin aber sehr optimistisch....
Muss Child3K zustimmen, bei mir ist die Dämpferschraube auch ca 3mm zu kurz, um das Gewinde voll zu nutzen.
ciao


----------



## Qia (15. Oktober 2010)

Hiero schrieb:


> Hey Qia!
> Hebel sind heute angekommen. Wurden gerade direkt eingebaut. Optisch sehen sie super aus. Die Rahmengeometrie wird insoweit verändert, daß die obere Kettenstrebe steiler steht, womit die Anlenkung direkter und sensibler wird, richtig? Aber der Horstlink steht auch flacher! Gewichtsmäßig werden 40g gespart. Steifer scheint der Hinterbau zu sein. Die Kappen sind gut verarbeitet und erfüllen ihren Zweck perfekt. Die Kanten der Kappen aber sind etwas scharf. Ein Praxistest mit Fotos folgt spätestens Montag! Bin aber sehr optimistisch....
> Muss Child3K zustimmen, bei mir ist die Dämpferschraube auch ca 3mm zu kurz, um das Gewinde voll zu nutzen.
> ciao



Hi Ihr zwei,
leider hatte ich das Original nicht hier um die Dämpferschrauben abzulängen. Es war schon schwierig die richtigen zu bekommen. Ist aber im endeffekt ganz einfach. Eine 8ter Stahlschraube mit der Härte 8,8 verzinkt besorgen. Die Originallänge messen, dann abschneiden und mit Lack versiegeln. Dann sollte es passen.

Ich hatte gedacht, dass ich solche Schrauben mit der richtigen Schaftlänge und Gewindelänge leicht bekommen sollte....aber denkste...

Wenn Ihr Euch solche Schrauben macht, dann achtet auf die Schaftlänge, die ist entscheidend, damit Euch die buchsen nicht ausschlagen. Ich hab eine 60mm dafür genommen.
Für die ersten paar Fahrten zum Test sollte das aber so auch gehen. Dieses Alu ist extrem fest!. 

Viel Spass damit!

@Child3K: Die obere ist für 150, die untere für 130.

@Hiero: Das flachere stehen des Horstlinks verbessert das bergaufverhalten und die steileren Sitzstreben wirken psoitiv auf das Progressionsverhalten in dieser Konstruktion. Du wirst es eh spüren.

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiero (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Heute lief der erste Test der Tuning Hebel! 
Um es kurz zu machen: Der Hinterbau spricht wesentlich besser an und nutzt spürbar mehr den Ferderweg aus! Das Heck wirkt steifer und arbeitet in jeder Situation mit! Das Wippen ist reduziert!!!
Beim Nachmessen des Federwegs kam mein 21,5" Rahmen nicht ganz auf 150mm-Dämpfer? Die Hebel scheinen nicht parallel zu laufen-Buchsen zu breit?
Fahrverhalten- nur positiv!!!
ciao


----------



## Qia (19. Oktober 2010)

Hiero schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Heute lief der erste Test der Tuning Hebel!
> Um es kurz zu machen: Der Hinterbau spricht wesentlich besser an und nutzt spürbar mehr den Ferderweg aus! Das Heck wirkt steifer und arbeitet in jeder Situation mit! Das Wippen ist reduziert!!!
> Beim Nachmessen des Federwegs kam mein 21,5" Rahmen nicht ganz auf 150mm-Dämpfer? Die Hebel scheinen nicht parallel zu laufen-Buchsen zu breit?
> ...



Ich denke nicht, dass die Buchsen zu breit sind, dass hättest Du ja beim Einbauen gemerkt, dann hätten sie geklemmt. Viele Rahmen sind an diesen Stellen nicht ganz gerade geschweißt, weil sich die Lagersitze beim Schweißen verziehen. Leider.

Wie hast Du den Federweg gemessen?

Nutzt Du den Federweg voll aus??

Wie passt es zu Deiner Gabel?

Fotos?   Fagen über Fragen!

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## Hiero (19. Oktober 2010)

Hey Qia!
Werde erst am weekend mehr Zeit für weiteres(Fotos) haben!
Beim Test auf meinen Hometrails war der Unterschied zu vorher genial! Kann endlich den gesamten Federweg hinten nutzen und vom Gefühl her passt es perfekt zu der Gabel!Denke ne kürzere Gabel passt nicht so gut zu der Montage im Oberen Loch! Der Charakter des Rads hat sich voll geändert! Beim Einbau klemmte es auch leicht, musste alle Schrauben lösen und konnte dann die Buchsen zwischen die Hebel bringen.
Habe die Höhe des Sattels vor und nach dem Eintauchen gemessen!
Werde Deine Fragen alle noch gerne beantworten, muss jetzt aber weiter..
Es hat sich auf jedenfall gelohnt und die Kappen für die Schrauben sind genial und bergen kein Verletzungsrisiko!
P.S.: Voll eingetaucht habe ich ca 1,5 cm zwischen Rahmen und Reifen!
ciao


----------



## Kingpin78 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Qia,

das Bike fährt sich mit den neuen Hebeln super. Welchen Federweg hat man
in den beiden Aufnahmepunkten wenn man einen 200mm langen Dämpfer einbaut?


Viele Grüße
Kingpin78


----------



## Qia (22. Oktober 2010)

Kingpin78 schrieb:


> Hallo Qia,
> 
> das Bike fährt sich mit den neuen Hebeln super. Welchen Federweg hat man
> in den beiden Aufnahmepunkten wenn man einen 200mm langen Dämpfer einbaut?
> ...



Hi Du!
Am oberen hat man ca. 160-165 und am unteren etwa 140-45.

Aber ich denken, das Tretlager käme sehr hoch und man müsste zuviel Sag fahren.

Liebe Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Hiero (22. Oktober 2010)

Hello Qia!
Habe nochmal den Federweg gemessen- 100mm kommt der Sattel nach unten, wenn er ganz eingefahren ist. Müsste am Dämpfer liegen, oder? Der Hebel, wie auch der Rahmen haben noch etlich Platz...
Hier mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Qia (22. Oktober 2010)

Hiero schrieb:


> Hello Qia!
> Habe nochmal den Federweg gemessen- 100mm kommt der Sattel nach unten, wenn er ganz eingefahren ist. Müsste am Dämpfer liegen, oder? Der Hebel, wie auch der Rahmen haben noch etlich Platz...
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder.



 Jaja...die alten Messfehler. Du drückst das Bike nur in die Schräge. Am Sattel kann man keinen Federweg messen, dazu müsstest Du die Gabel parralel auch runter drücken.

Der Hebel macht schon 150mm, nur um den zu messen müsstest Du einen 15cm Hinderniss aufstellen, die Tretlagerhöhe messen und dann die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen, das Hinterrad auf das Hinderniss stellen und einfedern bis zum Anschlag. Wenn das tretlager dann genauso hoch ist, wie im normalen Ausgefederten Zustand, dann hat das bike 15cm Federweg.

Wäre das bei diesem hebel anders, dann hättest Du beim original Hebel nur 70mm Federweg...

Der Grund warum Du noch Platz zur Sitzstrebe hast, ist weil dieses biuke recht lange Kettenstreben hat und der Sitzwinkel beim M-L steiler ist als beim S.

Liebe Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Hiero (22. Oktober 2010)

Hey Qia!
Ok-glaube Dir. War ja nur so mal eben einen Zollstock dran gehalten!
War eben wieder auf ein paar Trails unterwegs, und wie gesagt:
Ein neues Rad!!!
ciao


----------



## Qia (23. Oktober 2010)

Hiero schrieb:


> Hey Qia!
> Ok-glaube Dir. War ja nur so mal eben einen Zollstock dran gehalten!
> War eben wieder auf ein paar Trails unterwegs, und wie gesagt:
> Ein neues Rad!!!
> ciao



Freut mich sehr....und allein das veränderte Fahrverhalten sagt Dir ja schon, dass da ganz deutlich etwas anders ist. Bei dem MT meiner Freundin ist es so, dass sie jetzt plötzliuch den Federweg nutzt und das Bike richtig satt liegt.

Warum ich über den Meßfehler so schmunzeln musste war, weil ich den gleichen Fehler im LV Forum auch schon mal gemacht hatte, wie ich schnell mal was nachmessen wollte. Da wurde ich dann von Michi Grätz und einigen Anderen ordentlich "erzogen".....

Viel Spass damit!
Oliver


----------



## Qia (11. November 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> Freut mich sehr....und allein das veränderte Fahrverhalten sagt Dir ja schon, dass da ganz deutlich etwas anders ist. Bei dem MT meiner Freundin ist es so, dass sie jetzt plötzliuch den Federweg nutzt und das Bike richtig satt liegt.
> 
> Warum ich über den Meßfehler so schmunzeln musste war, weil ich den gleichen Fehler im LV Forum auch schon mal gemacht hatte, wie ich schnell mal was nachmessen wollte. Da wurde ich dann von Michi Grätz und einigen Anderen ordentlich "erzogen".....
> 
> ...



Nachtrag:

Wenn man den Weg des Hinterrades zum Sattel misst, verkürzt sich der Weg durch den Radius des Hinterbaus zum Sattel. So ähnlich ist es auch, wenn man das Bike nach hinten herunter drückt. Der Radius des Sattels nach hinten unten verkürzt den Meßweg.

Das kann man nur verhindern, in dem man das Bike vollständig vertikal einfedert, oder einfach bei gleichbleibender Tretlagerhöhe misst, welche Hindernisshöhe das Hinterrad überrollen kann.

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bivinco (28. November 2010)

Hallo Qia,
es gibt im neuen 2011 Katalog von Drössi einen neuen Rahmen mit der Bezeichnung XM. Ist doch der gleiche Rahmen wie MT nur Tapered und Direct Mount. Hebel würde genauso passen?
Danke und Gruss 
B


----------



## Qia (28. November 2010)

bivinco schrieb:


> Hallo Qia,
> es gibt im neuen 2011 Katalog von Drössi einen neuen Rahmen mit der Bezeichnung XM. Ist doch der gleiche Rahmen wie MT nur Tapered und Direct Mount. Hebel würde genauso passen?
> Danke und Gruss
> B



Ich schau mir das mal an, dann sage ichs Dir.


----------



## Qia (28. November 2010)

bivinco schrieb:


> Hallo Qia,
> es gibt im neuen 2011 Katalog von Drössi einen neuen Rahmen mit der Bezeichnung XM. Ist doch der gleiche Rahmen wie MT nur Tapered und Direct Mount. Hebel würde genauso passen?
> Danke und Gruss
> B



Hi Du again,
also das ist ein völlig anderer Rahmen. Was ich auch sehe ist, dass zwar bei allen Rahmen 120mm Angegeben wird, jedoch die Anlenkung jeweils deutlich unterschiedlich ist.

Der erste Rahmen müsste meiner Einschätzung nach etwas mehr als 130mm hergeben und die Position der Drehpunkte unterscheidet sich sehr deutlich von meinen Hebeln. Bei meinen Hebeln wird gegen Ende gezielt die Endprogression reduziert, bei den gezeigten Drössiger Rahmen ist das nur bei der ersten Variante der Fall.

Der angezeigte Rahmen, wiederum auf Seite 122 hat aber die gleichen Hebel verbaut wie der alte Rahmen.

Wenn Dein Rahmen aussieht wie der auf Seite 122, dann passen auch meine Hebel.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Bick (29. November 2010)

Der Rahmen auf S. 122 ist der XM, also auch der neue Rahmen. Die Änderungen vom
MT zum XM sind ein anderer Rohrsatz, tapered Steuerrohr, PM-Aufnahme am Heck und
Pressfit Innenlager. Außerdem hat die Wippe am XM nur noch eine Aufnahme für den
Dämpfer.
Alles andere (Rohrlängen, div. Winkel und Drehpunkte) bleibt wohl beim Alten, soweit
meine Infos.


----------



## Qia (29. November 2010)

Bick schrieb:


> Der Rahmen auf S. 122 ist der XM, also auch der neue Rahmen. Die Änderungen vom
> MT zum XM sind ein anderer Rohrsatz, tapered Steuerrohr, PM-Aufnahme am Heck und
> Pressfit Innenlager. Außerdem hat die Wippe am XM nur noch eine Aufnahme für den
> Dämpfer.
> ...



Ja, hab ich genauso gesehen.
Daher dass am Rahmenfoto auf Seite 122. die alte Wippe verbaut ist, passt auch meine, da die Buchsenmasse die Gleichen sind.
In der Bikesport News gibts diesen Monat einen Test mit meinem Hebeln. Der Unterschied sind die gezielt veränderten Drehpunkte und die dadurch veränderte zuführung in den Dämpfer.

Was mich ein wenig irritiert ist, dass die verschiedenen Rahmen im Katalog so deutlich andere Anlenkpunkte haben.

Ich habe zwar auch Zwei Hebelgrößen um die Rahmengrößen auszugleichen, aber dass die Drehpunkte bei den Abgelichteten Rahmen so unterschiedlich sind ist heftig und da steht dann bei allen 120mm Federweg, was unmöglich angehen kann. Klar verändert sich die Anlenkung je steiler die Sitzstreben sind, aber die Punkte liegen fast 1,5 cm am Dämpfer unterschiedlich. Das ist an der Stelle mächtig viel bei einer Übersetzung von 2,3 - 2,6 :1.

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## bivinco (29. November 2010)

@Bick: Werdern zukünftig den beide Rahmen erhältlich sein oder wird der MT auslaufen. Weisst du ob der XM schon auf Lager ist? DANKE


----------



## hollowtech2 (29. November 2010)

@ all:

die von Bick beschriebenen Sachverhalte / Merkmale stimmen.  Der XM auf S.122
wurde NUR für Fotozwecke mit der MT Wippe aufgebaut. Zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme
stand das endgültige Design der Wippe noch nicht fest, sie wird aber so aussehen wie 
im Katalog auf S. 42-44 abgebildet. 

Die Drehpunkte sind die Alten, auch die Geowurde nicht verändert. Die im Katalog gezeigten 
Bikes sind Vorserienmodelle. Verfügbar wird der XM ab Midseason 2011 sein. Der MT bleibt 
weiter im Programm und zwar als Private Label Rahmen (ohne Rahmendekor).

Beste Grüße 
Ralf


----------



## Qia (29. November 2010)

hollowtech2 schrieb:


> @ all:
> 
> die von Bick beschriebenen Sachverhalte / Merkmale stimmen.  Der XM auf S.122
> wurde NUR für Fotozwecke mit der MT Wippe aufgebaut. Zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme
> ...



Danke!


----------



## bivinco (29. November 2010)

Das ging aber alles flott. Danke auch von meiner Seite für all die guten Informationen von euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## branderstier (2. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leuts,

versuche es hier nochmal.
Habe mich für ein MT entschieden. Wird nächste Woche mit einer 120er Reba aufgebaut. Fahre damit alles, wofür ich mein Race Fully nicht brauche, nämlich Touren, AlpenX etc. Kann mit einem wippenden Bike nicht viel anfangen. Meine Frage, soll ich lieber den Rock Shox Ario oder Monarch oder doch lieber den DT Swiss M210 nehmen. 
Ist das oben beschriebene Federwegstuning auch was für mich, also er der Uphiller oder bringt das mehr für die abfahrtorientierten Jungs.??

Schonmal danke u. tschüß


----------



## Qia (3. Dezember 2010)

branderstier schrieb:


> Hi Leuts,
> 
> versuche es hier nochmal.
> Habe mich für ein MT entschieden. Wird nächste Woche mit einer 120er Reba aufgebaut. Fahre damit alles, wofür ich mein Race Fully nicht brauche, nämlich Touren, AlpenX etc. Kann mit einem wippenden Bike nicht viel anfangen. Meine Frage, soll ich lieber den Rock Shox Ario oder Monarch oder doch lieber den DT Swiss M210 nehmen.
> ...



Beim MT kannst Du durchaus den DT M210 fahren, weil der Hinterbau eh recht wenig wippt UND weil der Dämpfer im bereich des Sag GENAU die richtige Ansprechkurve hat!

Ansonsten den Monarch.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Bick (3. Dezember 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> Ansonsten den Monarch.
> 
> Lg
> Qia




Dann aber am besten in der B-Tune Version.


----------



## Qia (3. Dezember 2010)

Bick schrieb:


> Dann aber am besten in der B-Tune Version.



 Wobei ich mir das nochmal genau ansehn würde, ob es bei leichteren Fahrern mit der A-Tune nicht besser ginge, weil das Übersetzungsverhältnis zwar genau passt, aber die Dämpfer dennoch oft etwas überdämpft sind. Also ichj würde so rangehen:

Bei Fahrern mit weniger als 70 Kilo Leergewicht ruhig den A-Tune fahren.
De Dämpfungskurve ist ja nicht gleichmässig und die Highspeed-Stufe köännte bei leichten Fahrern vielleicht spiken.

Lg
Qia


----------



## mralone (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich verkaufe meinen Rahmen Drössiger MT 9.0 Federweg einstellbar  von 100mm - 120mm durch umhängen des Dämpfers. Schau ihn dir mal in  meinen Fotoalben an.

Alles weitere bei interesse.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Qia (10. Dezember 2010)

mralone schrieb:


> Hallo, ich verkaufe meinen Rahmen Drössiger MT 9.0 Federweg einstellbar  von 100mm - 120mm durch umhängen des Dämpfers. Schau ihn dir mal in  meinen Fotoalben an.
> 
> Alles weitere bei interesse.
> 
> ...



Cool!  Schau Dir mal mein Liteville an, das verkaufe ich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (24. Dezember 2010)

Hi liebe MT-Fahrer!

In der neuen Bikesport News ist ein Test des Drössiger MT-Rahmens mit meinen Tuninghebeln.

Das Bike schneidet mit "Sehr Gut" ab, gegen sehr teure und beliebte Bikes.

Der Hinterbau bekommt besondere Erwähnung im Bild mit "der Hinterbau funktioniert Prima" 

Gestestet wurde das Bike in der 130er-Einstellung mit 130mm Gabel und wurde mit: "Der Hinterbau fühlt sich nach mehr als 130mm an" bemerkt.

Im Test wird eine Wippneigung erwänt, bergauf. Das ist zum einen beeinflussbar durch die Dämpferwahl und bei diesem speziellen hebel durch die SAG-Einstellung.

Der Hinterbau hat sowohl für Tour als auch für eher DH-orientiertes Fahren den richtigen Sag. Wippen ist im Sitzen aber so gut wie gar nicht da, solange die Kette unter Zug steht.

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## Hiero (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Qia!
Habe den Test gelesen.- Bei mir ist keine Wippneigung zu spüren!!
 Hat Transalp alle Mt´s aufgekauft?
MfG


----------



## Qia (30. Dezember 2010)

Hiero schrieb:


> Hallo Qia!
> Habe den Test gelesen.- Bei mir ist keine Wippneigung zu spüren!!
> Hat Transalp alle Mt´s aufgekauft?
> MfG



Hi Du,
was für einen Dämpfer fährst Du denn und welche Einstelung an dem Hebel?

Nein, die haben einfach eine Serie gekauft.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Hiero (30. Dezember 2010)

Hello!
Fahre einen Manitou....Dämpfer in der 150mm Einstellung. Voll eingekleidet sitzen 80 kg auf dem Rad. 
Und woher kommt der Rahmen eigentlich? Von Drössiger selber, oder auch Fremdgekauft?
ciao


----------



## Qia (30. Dezember 2010)

Hiero schrieb:


> Hello!
> Fahre einen Manitou....Dämpfer in der 150mm Einstellung. Voll eingekleidet sitzen 80 kg auf dem Rad.
> Und woher kommt der Rahmen eigentlich? Von Drössiger selber, oder auch Fremdgekauft?
> ciao



Hi Du,
Drössiger hat Ursprünglich nur Rahmen einer großen aber sehr guten Produktionsstätte gekauft. Inzwischen lassen sie manche Rahmen anpassen und wohl auch schon bestimmte einzelne Rahmen für sich anpassen.

Der MT ist in der Basis ein Standardrahmen dieser Produktionsstätte, aber einige Lösungen, wie das Horstlink, sind schon Drössigerspezifikation.

Ist Dein Manitoudämpfer mit SPV oder ohne?
Wenn ohne, dann liegt die Anfahrtsrampe bei Dir vermutlich genau im richtigen Bereich. Und bei 150mm fährst Du ja auch einen anderen Sag.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Hiero (2. Januar 2011)

Hey Qia,
es ist der Radium RL Platform plus.
Mal was anderes: Ein Lager des Horstlinks ist defekt. Hast Du einen Tip zum Lagerwechsel bezüglich Ein- , Ausbau und Lager?!?
danke


----------



## Qia (2. Januar 2011)

Hiero schrieb:


> Hey Qia,
> es ist der Radium RL Platform plus.
> Mal was anderes: Ein Lager des Horstlinks ist defekt. Hast Du einen Tip zum Lagerwechsel bezüglich Ein- , Ausbau und Lager?!?
> danke



Hi Du,
Ja, der Radium mit Plattform wippt natürlich gar nicht. Ist aber auch nicht so sensibel wie zum Beispiel ein Fox oder ein DT.

Leider hab ich keinen spezifischen Tip. Am besten mit einer Schraube ein Zugmechanismus bauen, mit dem Du das Lager gleichmäßig aus der Lagerbohrung ziehen kannst. So tät ich es und mehr kann ich Dir dazu bisher nicht sagen, weil ich das bei dem Rahmen noch nicht gemacht habe. Beim Einbau eines neuen Lagers undbedingt den Lagersitz ordentlich fetten und das Anzugsmoment der Lagerschraube beachten, damit alles läuft wies soll.

Für diese Stelle nimmst Du am besten ein höherwertiges Lager, kein allzu biliges.
Vielleicht von Röglsberger oder so.

Ein FAK oder SKF mit geringen Toleranzen.
Lg
Oliver


----------



## Hiero (3. Januar 2011)

Hello!
Lager ist gewechselt!!! Rausgezogen hat es mir freundlicherweise der Fahrradshop meines Vertrauens. Das Lager gab es bei einem Industriebedarfshändler und reingezogen hab ich es mit einer M8 Schraube + Mutter mit zwei Unterlegscheiben! Nach der Wartung des Hinterbau läuft alles wieder 1A!
ciao


----------



## Qia (4. Januar 2011)

Hiero,
supi!

Ich hab da noch ne Frage:

Hast Du bei Deiner Federwegsmessung geschaut ob der Dämpfer den vollen Hub von 51mm benutzt?

Ich hab oben auf Deinen Bildern gesehen, dasss da noch ein cm übrig war, oder war das ein Bild vom allgemeinen FahrBetrieb?

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Hiero (4. Januar 2011)

Hey Qia,
ja, der Dämpfer schafft 51mm Hub! Der Zentimeter war nur Reserve! 
-Kann sein, das wegen dem klemmenden Horstlink der Federweg nicht voll zur Verfügung stand?!
ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (9. Januar 2011)

Hiero schrieb:


> Hey Qia,
> ja, der Dämpfer schafft 51mm Hub! Der Zentimeter war nur Reserve!
> -Kann sein, das wegen dem klemmenden Horstlink der Federweg nicht voll zur Verfügung stand?!
> ciao



Sicher möglich! Dennoch war auch Deine Messmethode unbrauchbar

In der Bikesport News haben sie bei der 130er Einstellung geschrieben, dass es sich deutlich nach mehr anfühlen würde. Das ist die reduzierte Progression, beim 150er ist der Effekt noch stärker!

Liebe Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Hiero (10. Januar 2011)

Jo, ich weiss!
Hatte ja auch gar nicht mehr nachgemessen, da ich denke, daß es nicht auf den Millimeter ankommt!! Gefühlt ist es mit dem Hebel von Dir eh ein anderer Hinterbau, der ganz genutzt werden kann und super sensibel ist
ciao


----------



## Qia (10. Januar 2011)

Hiero schrieb:


> Jo, ich weiss!
> Hatte ja auch gar nicht mehr nachgemessen, da ich denke, daß es nicht auf den Millimeter ankommt!! Gefühlt ist es mit dem Hebel von Dir eh ein anderer Hinterbau, der ganz genutzt werden kann und super sensibel ist
> ciao



Der geht vor allem in holprig schnellen Kurven viel besser, stimmts?

Ich freu mich wenn es  Dir so taugt!

Wieviel fährst Du jetzt als Gabel vorn?

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Hiero (10. Januar 2011)

Ja, überall, wo es holprig wird der Hinterbau sofort aktiv! Auch in steilen bergab Passagen! Vorallem muss ich bergauf auch den Dämpfer nicht mehr blockieren! Vorher klebte der Hinterbau im tief Sag fest, wenn man mit einen sensiblen Hinterbau fahren wollte, und bergauf tauchte der Dämpfer ziemlich weit rein- Mit viel Luft war es dagegen fast ein Hardtail. Dazwischen gab es nichts! Aber das gehört der Vergangenheit an...
Vorne fahr ich eine 150mm Marzocchi.
ciao


----------



## Qia (11. Januar 2011)

Hiero schrieb:


> Ja, überall, wo es holprig wird der Hinterbau sofort aktiv! Auch in steilen bergab Passagen! Vorallem muss ich bergauf auch den Dämpfer nicht mehr blockieren! Vorher klebte der Hinterbau im tief Sag fest, wenn man mit einen sensiblen Hinterbau fahren wollte, und bergauf tauchte der Dämpfer ziemlich weit rein- Mit viel Luft war es dagegen fast ein Hardtail. Dazwischen gab es nichts! Aber das gehört der Vergangenheit an...
> Vorne fahr ich eine 150mm Marzocchi.
> ciao



Ja, das kann ich mir gut erklären. Für diese Art Plattformdämpfer war dann einfach die Übersetzung zu gering und hat sozusagen am Dämpfer vorbei gearbeitet. Entweder er war zu weich, durch den Luftdruck, oder zu Hart beim aktivieren im Sag.

Die Übersetzung wurde ja erstens verflacht aber im gesamtwert auch erhöht. So dürfte es den Dämpfungsbreich des Manitoudämpfers besser treffen. Bei dem stellt sich die Plattform ja automatisch ein. Und da lag auch vorher das Problem. Die Plattform ist bei dem Dämpfer Luftdruckabhängig und glöeichzeitig wird dadurch die Funktion der Zugstufe beeinflusst.


Das war auch das Ursprüngliche Problem mit dem Fahrergewicht meiner Freundin. im Grunde berührt das thema den gleichen Hintergrund. Nahezu alle Standard-Dämpfer hoffungslos überdämpft. 

Meine Freundin hat unter 60 Kilo, wenn ich das Bike in den Sag gebracht habe, mit einem normale DT-Dämpfer, war sie ni8cht in der Lage mehr als 2/3 des Dämpferhubes zu benutzen und der Dämpfer verhielt sich, als hätte er eine Plattform. Die zugstufe war bei Ihrem Gewicht bei jedem Dämpfer zu langsam.

Es war also klar, das für jedes Anendungsfeld die Übersetzung geändert werden musste und dafür aber die Endprogression, die durch den höheren Druck automatisch entsteht, abagefangen werden muss.

Den Effekt kannst Du an Deinem Manitoudämpfer sehr schön nachvollziehen. Ansich sind die Manitoudämpfer technisch gesehen auch sehr gut, nur war die Ausführung der Fertigung einige Jahe weniger toll. Du scheinst aber nen guten erwischt zu haben.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Matttheviking (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

in wieweit ist das Tuning vom Fahrergweicht abhängig?
Mit Kleidung und Rucksack bring ich locker an die 105 Kg
auf die Wage...............


----------



## Qia (12. Januar 2011)

Matttheviking schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> in wieweit ist das Tuning vom Fahrergweicht abhängig?
> Mit Kleidung und Rucksack bring ich locker an die 105 Kg
> auf die Wage...............



Ansich ist das Tuning Rahmenkonform, das heißt, wenn Du den Rahmen fahren kannst, passt auch das tuning. Nur würde ich an Deiner Stelle keine 160er Gabel verbauen, sondern eine 150er maximal!

Liebe Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Matttheviking (12. Januar 2011)

DAnke und speziell dein getuneter Hebel?


----------



## Qia (13. Januar 2011)

Matttheviking schrieb:


> DAnke und speziell dein getuneter Hebel?



Ja, 

Lg
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (14. Januar 2011)

Die Prüfung der Serienhebel fürs MT! 40 Stück inklusive des Ursprungshebels in der Mitte in Hope-Rosa passend zur limitierten Serie der Mono.Minibremsen!





Schaut alles sehr gut aus!


Und der Neuaufbau meiner Freundin für den Fühling!





Lg
Qia


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Januar 2011)

Eeek, Rosa Tussi Teile gehen gar nicht.
Dann noch einen Koala Rucksack zum Bike dazu, dann passt es wieder.


----------



## Qia (14. Januar 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Eeek, Rosa Tussi Teile gehen gar nicht.
> Dann noch einen Koala Rucksack zum Bike dazu, dann passt es wieder.



Naja....zur Hope-Bremse limited fiel ihr einfach nichts Anderes ein. Aber keine Sorge, sie hat auch manchmal tussihafte Anwandlungen. Das passt schon!
Und sehr oft wirst Du sowas nicht zu sehen bekommen, Exklusivität ist auch ihr Ding.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. Januar 2011)

> Naja....zur Hope-Bremse limited fiel ihr einfach nichts Anderes ein. Aber keine Sorge, sie hat auch manchmal tussihafte Anwandlungen. Das passt schon!
> Und sehr oft wirst Du sowas nicht zu sehen bekommen, Exklusivität ist auch ihr Ding.




Na gut, es sei ihr erlaubt.


----------



## waschi (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich interessiere mich auch für die Hebel!
Ich fahre im Moment einen Drössiger AM Rahmen mit 150mm aus 2007, da dort jedoch Lager und Hinterbau nicht mehr zu Retten sind möchte ich gerne umsteigen. Als Gabel fahre ich im Moment eine Manitou Minute Super mit 140mm. 
Ich finde das MT sehr interessant was die Geometrie angeht, bei der Suche nach Infos zu dem Rahmen bin auf diese Diskussion gestoßen.
Nun meine Fragen:
Ich bin 1,90 und habe 90sl würdet ihr da den 19" oder 21" Rahmen nehmen?
Ich hatte über den DT M210 und den DT XM180 Dämpfer nachgedacht, welcher wäre besser geeignet?
Wo genau bekomme ich die Hebel nun her? Und was kostet das dann für mich(PN)?


----------



## Qia (11. Mai 2011)

waschi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich interessiere mich auch für die Hebel!
> Ich fahre im Moment einen Drössiger AM Rahmen mit 150mm aus 2007, da dort jedoch Lager und Hinterbau nicht mehr zu Retten sind möchte ich gerne umsteigen. Als Gabel fahre ich im Moment eine Manitou Minute Super mit 140mm.
> Ich finde das MT sehr interessant was die Geometrie angeht, bei der Suche nach Infos zu dem Rahmen bin auf diese Diskussion gestoßen.
> ...



Die hebel gibt es bei mir!

Zur Rahmengröße solltest Du Dir die Bikes und Fahrer hier im Forum ansehen.
Ich schätze Du liegst zwischen den beiden Größen.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_Se (20. September 2011)

Ich bin gerade dabei mir einen Rahmen zu bestellen. Entweder den MT oder den XM, wollte nur mal horchen ob irgendwer die Tuninghebel am XM verbaut hat? Ich hab den Text so interpretiert das die hebel passen. Oder ist das nicht der Fall? Mein Händler bei dem ich kaufen wollte hat den MT auch nicht in seinen Unterlagen und hat mir den XM ans Herz gelegt 

MFG Sascha


----------



## Qia (21. September 2011)

EL_Se schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei mir einen Rahmen zu bestellen. Entweder den MT oder den XM, wollte nur mal horchen ob irgendwer die Tuninghebel am XM verbaut hat? Ich hab den Text so interpretiert das die hebel passen. Oder ist das nicht der Fall? Mein Händler bei dem ich kaufen wollte hat den MT auch nicht in seinen Unterlagen und hat mir den XM ans Herz gelegt
> 
> MFG Sascha



Hi!
Die Hebel passen auch am MT. Der Grund dafür, dass er den Rahmen nicht in den Unterlagen hat ist der, dass Drössiger den Rahmen nur noch an Fremdlabels verkauft.

Liebe Grüße
Oliver


----------



## carsten77 (26. September 2011)

Qia schrieb:


> Hi!
> Die Hebel passen auch am MT. Der Grund dafür, dass er den Rahmen nicht in den Unterlagen hat ist der, dass Drössiger den Rahmen nur noch an Fremdlabels verkauft.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Oliver




Erstmal ein Hallo an alle hier und bereits im Vorfeld besten Dank für gute Tips, interessante Anregungen und neue Kontakte.

Zu meinem Vorredner...

Der MT-Rahmen ist aber noch über bike-discount in allen Farben und Größen für 480,- zu beziehen.

@Qia

Mit viel Interesse habe ich die Diskussion hier Verfolgt, da ich mich aktuell in der Entscheidungsphase "kauf oder Aufbau" befinde. Nachdem ein super 301-Deal geplatzt ist, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem adäquaten Ersatz. Das kleinste Canyon Nerve AM und tunen? Der MT-Rahmen und Eigenbau? Oder macht der XM oder ganz anderer auf dem Weg zum "fast-301" Sinn? Um nicht zu sehr OT zu gehen, wären mir ein paar Tips im Bezug auf den Federweg und die Tuningmöglichkeiten sicher eine große Entscheidungshilfe.

Der Preis der Hebel interessiert mich in diesem Zusammenhang natürlich auch.

Um auch mein Wissen anbringen zu können.... Wenns um Licht aus LED geht.... Einfach fragen ;-) 


Bis bald!


----------



## Qia (26. September 2011)

carsten77 schrieb:


> Erstmal ein Hallo an alle hier und bereits im Vorfeld besten Dank für gute Tips, interessante Anregungen und neue Kontakte.
> 
> Zu meinem Vorredner...
> 
> ...



Hi Du,
Performancemässig wirst Du dort keinen Ersatz für ein 301 finden, dazu ist das Bike einfach zu sehr über dem Niveau der meisten anderen Bikes. Bei einem ist es de Federungsperformance, beim anderen die Geo und wieder beim anderen das Gesamtpaket. Versuch nicht mit dem 301 zu vergleichen, sonst kommst Du am Ende um das 301 nicht herum.

Preis-Leistunsmässig ist der Drössi MT im Eigenaufbau immer noch eine gute Wahl, der hinterbau geht mit meinen Hebeln auf 150mm wirklich satt. Geometriemässig entspricht der neue Drössiger-Fully eher dem neusten Stand, kostet aber entsprechend mehr. 

Was solls denn für Dich sein? Maximale Ersparnis mit dem Entsprechend machbaren Maximum an Effektivität, oder ruhig ein wenig teuerer, aber dafür gleich nen Klassensprung?

Lg
Oliver


----------



## EL_Se (26. September 2011)

carsten77 schrieb:


> Erstmal ein Hallo an alle hier und bereits im Vorfeld besten Dank für gute Tips, interessante Anregungen und neue Kontakte.
> 
> Zu meinem Vorredner...
> 
> ...




Hi, mein anliegen war halt den Händler zu unterstützen, und das hab ich auch heute getan, hab bei ihm ein MT Rahmen 17,5" in Titanium für 500 bestellt . Für 20 weniger bestell ich doch nicht im Internet.


----------



## carsten77 (26. September 2011)

EL_Se schrieb:


> Hi, mein anliegen war halt den Händler zu unterstützen, und das hab ich auch heute getan, hab bei ihm ein MT Rahmen 17,5" in Titanium für 500 bestellt . Für 20 weniger bestell ich doch nicht im Internet.



Guten Abend....

Jetzt verstehe ich es auch. Hörte sich erst so an, als hätte er keinen Zugriff mehr auf den MT, nur noch auf den XM.


----------



## EL_Se (26. September 2011)

Hi, nein er hatte den Rahmen nur nicht in den unterlagen, einmal mit Drössiger telefoniert und gut. Mit dem XM Rahmen hätte ich nochmal investieren müssen in Steuersatz, Lagerschalen usw.


----------



## carsten77 (26. September 2011)

EL_Se schrieb:


> Hi, nein er hatte den Rahmen nur nicht in den unterlagen, einmal mit Drössiger telefoniert und gut. Mit dem XM Rahmen hätte ich nochmal investieren müssen in Steuersatz, Lagerschalen usw.



Ok, verstehe. Kannst Du evtl etwas Konkretes zu den beiden Rahmen sagen im Bezug auf Fahrverhalten, Performance, Haltbarkeit usw? Habe mit Drössiger bisher keine Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen, mich nur mal ein paar Stunden auf Ransom und Stumpjumper bewegt.


----------



## EL_Se (26. September 2011)

Nein tut mir leid, ist mein erstes Fully. Hab mir denn Rahmen einmal wegen den Hebeln und dem Preis ausgesucht. Außerdem simmt die geo so ziemlich genau mit meinem Hardtail überein. Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## carsten77 (26. September 2011)

EL_Se schrieb:


> Nein tut mir leid, ist mein erstes Fully. Hab mir denn Rahmen einmal wegen den Hebeln und dem Preis ausgesucht. Außerdem simmt die geo so ziemlich genau mit meinem Hardtail überein. Ich freu mich drauf



Ah ja, ähnlich wie bei mir. Welche Dämpfer-Gabel-Kombi schwebt dir vor? Ich selber liebäugel grad mit einer 150mm coil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_Se (26. September 2011)

carsten77 schrieb:


> Ah ja, ähnlich wie bei mir. Welche Dämpfer-Gabel-Kombi schwebt dir vor? Ich selber liebäugel grad mit einer 150mm coil...



Der Rahmen wird mit DT M210 aufgebaut, dann kommt erstmal meine auf 120mm getravelte Reba RL rein. Eventuell später ne Lyrik U Turn auf 150 runtergedreht, wenn man dochmal nen Enduro Rahmen kaufen sollte.


----------



## carsten77 (26. September 2011)

Gute Kombi... mal kein Schraub-Fuchs anhänger ;-)

Mir würde eine Wotan gefallen... mal sehen. Erstmal muss ich grundlegend wissen, ob bei dem Rahmen Absenkbarkeit wichtig ist, oder nicht, da ich schon gerne "HM fresse"

@Qia

Wo liegen Deine Hebel denn preislich... incl Farbe und Porto?


----------



## EL_Se (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi, 

ich habe heute meinen Rahmen in empfang genommen, und ich muss sagen er sieht schon Geil aus mit dem Dämpfer .
Jetzt geht der aufbau los.


----------



## carsten77 (4. Oktober 2011)

EL_Se schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe heute meinen Rahmen in empfang genommen, und ich muss sagen er sieht schon Geil aus mit dem Dämpfer .
> Jetzt geht der aufbau los.



Glückwunsch!!!!! Welcher ist es denn jetzt? XM oder MT? Welcher Dämpfer ist drin? 

@ all

Gibts eigentlich eures Wissens nach ein bekanntes Bike mit dem sich der MT mit qia-tuning vergleichen ließe?


----------



## EL_Se (5. Oktober 2011)

es ist der MT mit dem DT Swiss M210


----------



## branderstier (20. Januar 2012)

Hi Leuts,

weiss jemand ob Qia (Oliver) hier im Forum noch unterwegs ist??
Habe ihm schon zweimal eine PN geschrieben, da ich seine Hebel kaufen möchte. Ich habe auch gesehen, das er schon seit mehreren Monaten hier nichts mehr geschrieben hat.
Wer hat Infos???

Und Tschüß


----------



## Child3k (20. Januar 2012)

Wenn du ihn übers Forum nicht erreichen kann, dann probier mal über transalp24.de an die Hebel zu kommen. Die haben die Teile an ihrem Transalp Signature Fully-Rahmen verbaut.


----------



## the2blood (20. Januar 2012)

oder über facebook!
namen findest über sein profil!
hab auch gerade einen bestellt lieferzeit ca 3 wochen.
mfg chris


----------



## EL_Se (21. Januar 2012)

branderstier schrieb:


> Hi Leuts,
> 
> weiss jemand ob Qia (Oliver) hier im Forum noch unterwegs ist??
> Habe ihm schon zweimal eine PN geschrieben, da ich seine Hebel kaufen möchte. Ich habe auch gesehen, das er schon seit mehreren Monaten hier nichts mehr geschrieben hat.
> ...



Hallo, 

bei mir zieht es sich schon einwenig hin. Oliver hat mir am 01.12.11
geschrieben das sein Fräser jetzt denn Auftrag für mich hat. Er würde mir dann auch die Rechnung zukommen lassen. Ich bin gespannt.
Müsste bald was werden ansonsten probiere ich es auch über Transalp.

MFG Sascha

@branderstier

Schreib hier doch mal rein wie es bei dir weitergeht, vorallen wenn über Transalp. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## branderstier (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo Sascha,

bei mir geht es mit Qia gar nicht weiter, da ich durch Zufall die Hebel aus meinem Dunstkreis angeboten bekommen habe.
Glück muss man haben.!!

Viel Erfolg und tschüß


----------



## EL_Se (26. Januar 2012)

branderstier schrieb:


> Hallo Sascha,
> 
> bei mir geht es mit Qia gar nicht weiter, da ich durch Zufall die Hebel aus meinem Dunstkreis angeboten bekommen habe.
> Glück muss man haben.!!
> ...




Hmmm..... noch ein zweiter satz vorrätig? 

Ja danke für die Info, und viel Spass damit


----------



## bubba265 (9. September 2012)

Hallo, also gibts keine Möglichkeit an die Hebel zu kommen, weil wie es aussieht is des ein bisschen eingeschlafen.


----------



## the2blood (9. September 2012)

ja gibt es welche rahmengröße hast du denn?


----------



## bubba265 (10. September 2012)

19Zoll, gibts denn vielleicht auch in rot eloxiert?


----------



## Qia (10. September 2012)

bubba265 schrieb:


> 19Zoll, gibts denn vielleicht auch in rot eloxiert?



Ich bin jederzeit zu erreichen. Da schläft nix ein, Du findest mich jederzeit im LV-Forum.

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (10. September 2012)

bubba265 schrieb:


> 19Zoll, gibts denn vielleicht auch in rot eloxiert?



Japp, auch in Rot. Dafür brauchts den "Large" Hebel.

Ich bin jederzeit zu erreichen. Da schläft nix ein, Du findest mich jederzeit im LV-Forum.

[email protected]


----------



## Qia (21. November 2012)

Hi Leute,
für Alle, die noch an den Tunings für die Drössiger MT und XM interessiert sind.

Ihr findet mich in meinem eigenen Support-Forum. Der Link ist in meiner Signatur!

Lg
Qia aka Oliver


----------



## Qia (21. November 2012)

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen einiger mit Qia'ssentials auf 130/150 Hinten getunter MTs :











































Macht gern weiter....


----------



## darkandy9929 (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich besitze demnächst auch ein Drössiger MT 9.0 mit Tuning federwegtuning 130/150

Möchte gern wissen welche einstellung für 130mm gilt und welche für 150mm 

Ist eine Fox Float 150mm  noch geeignet ? Oder schon zu hoch ?

Danke


----------



## grabek (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo Droessiger Fans,
Habe ich QIA Tuning Set montiert.


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2013)

grabek schrieb:


> Hallo Droessiger Fans,
> Habe ich QIA Tuning Set montiert.



  Schaut gut aus!  Und wie fährt es sich?


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2013)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> Ich besitze demnächst auch ein Drössiger MT 9.0 mit Tuning federwegtuning 130/150
> 
> Möchte gern wissen welche einstellung für 130mm gilt und welche für 150mm
> 
> ...



Die obere Bohrung ist für 150mm! Ja, Fox die passt super! Du solltest bei der Gabel vielleicht nen Schmiermittel-Service machen. Ich könnte Dir genau sagen, welches Öl da am besten schmiert, damit die wirklich gut läuft.


----------



## grabek (18. Februar 2013)

Es ist richtig hart, besser als alte Set.
Man muss neue Dampfer einstellungen suchen aber wenn die passt es ist wirklich gut 



Qia schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus!  Und wie fährt es sich?


----------



## stiletto (18. Februar 2013)

Hoi,

evtl. ja O.T. ---> dann sorry! 

Aber mein Bike ist weich ohne Ende. Von "Neutral" bin ich weit entfernt, von hart sowieso! Das Ding federt sogar auf Teer in der Ebene bei 15 Km/h mit 90 psi bei 57 Kg + Klamotten bei jedem Tritt!

Fahr zur Zeit lieber mein HT ZR7

Hat wer nen Tipp?

Grüße,
stiletto


----------



## Qia (19. Februar 2013)

stiletto schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> evtl. ja O.T. ---> dann sorry!
> 
> ...



Welche Rahmen hast Du? MT? Qia-Tuned?

Wenn er wippt, stimmt die Dämpferabstimmung intern nicht.

Wenn Du einen Rock Shox fährst, kann ich Dir Helmchen Tuned (Lord Helmchen im Forum) ans Herz legen!

Falls Du nen anderen Dämpfer fährst, entweder nen anderen DÄmpfer-> Einkauf und Verkauf im Bikemarkt, mit dem richtigen Tune....
Oder wenn es ein Fox-Dämpfer ist, dann ab zu TF-Pushed in England. 

Danach läuft das Ganze wie es sollte und sogar besser. Die Tunings liegen bei 130,- bei Lord Helmchen und 180,- Bei TF. Sind aber MEHR als ihr Geld wert. Beim Lord Helmchen wird dann auch noch die Gleitlager-Hardware vom Dämpfer verbessert.

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkandy9929 (19. Februar 2013)

so nen update von mir, mein Bike ist noch nicht ganz fertig da ein anderes Projekt dazwischen kam, ich denke mitte März sollte es dann auch fertig sein.


----------



## big_A (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
was würde passieren wenn man ins mt einen Dämpfer mit 200mm Länge einpflanzt (ohne qia Tuning)?
Da ja beim 190er noch Platz ist zwischen Dämpferanlenkung und Sattelrohr. 
Danke schonmal und Gruß
Alex


----------



## Qia (7. Juni 2013)

big_A schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was würde passieren wenn man ins mt einen Dämpfer mit 200mm Länge einpflanzt (ohne qia Tuning)?
> Da ja beim 190er noch Platz ist zwischen Dämpferanlenkung und Sattelrohr.
> Danke schonmal und Gruß
> Alex



Wenn Du ganz am Anfang des Threds schaust, siehst Du Bilder, wo ich das schon probiert habe. Man lenkt deutlich zu weit aus und die Geometrie wird zu steil, sowie das trelager zu hoch. Versetzt man die Anbindung in die Mitte des hebels, schlägt das Hinterrad am Sitzrohr an und die Kennlinie ist immernoch so bockig wie vorher.

Deswegen haben meine hebel einen entschärfenden Effekt auf die Progression, gegen Ende des Weges.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Frank_Wo (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute, der Thread ist zwar schon alt aber meine Freundin hat einen Drössinger MT und ich wäre für sie an einen Hebel interessiert. Von Qia habe ich leider nichts mehr gehört aber vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Hebel übrig oder hat seinen Rahmen gewechselt und kann mir nur seinen Hebel abtreten. Würde mich echt freuen wenn da noch etwas gehen würden. Danke euch. Grüsse Frank


----------



## Heiza (11. August 2015)

Hallo, ich wäre ebenfalls an diesem Hebel interessiert...


----------



## EL_Se (11. August 2015)

Moin, mich hat qia auch mal versetzt wo ich die Hebel ordern wollte. Hab mich mit transalp24.de  in Verbindung gesetzt, die haben die gleichen Hebel in ihrem Signature verbaut. Mittlerweile gibt's denn nur noch in der rev. 2. Vielleicht habt ihr ja Glück.....

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Frank_Wo (13. August 2015)

Hallo ich habe auch noch von Transalp24 einen Hebel bekommen. Passt super. Jetzt wird meine Freundin ausgiebig testen. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Heiza (13. August 2015)

Frank_Wo schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe auch noch von Transalp24 einen Hebel bekommen. Passt super. Jetzt wird meine Freundin ausgiebig testen. Danke für den Tipp.


Hallo super. Was genau für ein Hebel muss ich denn bei transalp24 bestellen?


----------



## Frank_Wo (13. August 2015)

Ich habe ihm nur geschrieben das ich für ein Drössiger MT einen Hebel brauche und die Rahmengrösse. Dann hat er gesagt er hat noch welche. Und schwupps war er da. Klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_Se (13. August 2015)

Super das es geklappt hat. Mein Tip: unbedingt die 130mm Stellung ausprobieren....


----------



## Heiza (14. August 2015)

EL_Se schrieb:


> Super das es geklappt hat. Mein Tip: unbedingt die 130mm Stellung ausprobieren....


Bei mir Hats auch geklappt. Aber 100€ ist das normal für den kleinen Hebel?


----------



## EL_Se (14. August 2015)

Hab ich damals auch bezahlt... 

Mobil gesendet


----------

